# Why is Malcom X Celebrated in this Country?



## GHook93 (Oct 11, 2013)

Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster. 

His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.

Yet Congressman came to his funneral (John Lewis I believe), cities have Malcom X day, blacks hold him up in great esteem and no Congressman are denounced who praise him. 

I mean he is the black equivalent of Gearge Rockwell. Imagine if white Congressman went to Rockwell's funneral and called him our "White Shining Prince." Imagine if cities had George Rockwell day and congressman today praise the asshole. Imagine that. 

Malcom X was no different than Rockwell!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 11, 2013)

You fucking racist!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 11, 2013)

How dare you diss X. That's like dissing Che or Mao.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 11, 2013)

While lobbying in DC last year, we visited the offices of several African-American legislators. Without fail, there was a large framed photo of Mr. Malcom on their walls.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 11, 2013)

I've never seen much approval for Malcolm X.  He was divisive when the movement was trying to bring people together.  Dr. King is much more celebrated as he should be.

But I can see why black people would take a liking to what Malcolm X stood for, as him and his contemporaries were considered subhuman.  I'm sure if roles were reversed there would have been a white Malcolm X.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 11, 2013)

Malcolm X changed after he went to Mecca and discovered 'true' Islam.

When he came back from his trip he denounced the racist Nation of Islam cult.

And then held a press conference where he apologized to white people for his racist words and asked for forgiveness.

This ultimately led to his assassination which he knew was coming for his actions against the NOI.

Thus, Malcolm X was a true American hero who sacrificed his life for the 'Truth' and stood against hatred.  .


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> While lobbying in DC last year, we visited the offices of several African-American legislators. Without fail, there was a large framed photo of Mr. Malcom on their walls.



It's disgusting. I see all the time Black kids with the giant X T-shirt. Imagine a kid wearing a shirt with the giant KKK on it. Heck they don't even let kids wear a shirt with the American flag on it during Cinco De Mayo!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 12, 2013)

He is celebrated by those whose lives he had an impact on, and by those who saw something positive in him. It is a free country where people are allowed to celebrate whomever they choose to. Those who do not wish to, have the option of not doing so.

Next.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > While lobbying in DC last year, we visited the offices of several African-American legislators. Without fail, there was a large framed photo of Mr. Malcom on their walls.
> ...



A kid wearing a shirt with a giant KKK on it would not be the same as wearing an X shirt.  One group were illiterate and cowardly clowns that dressed up in costumes and killed Black people because they were terrified.  The other was probably the most enlightened man I have had the pleasure of learning about.  He stood for human rights starting with the rights of his own people.  Huge gigantic difference.


----------



## driveby (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.



Who killed Malcolm? ........


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

driveby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.
> ...



It is not known for sure if it was strictly the NOI or a joint effort between the NOI and the FBI/CIA.  BTW what does that have to do with the OP's question?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> I've never seen much approval for Malcolm X.  He was divisive when the movement was trying to bring people together.  Dr. King is much more celebrated as he should be.
> 
> But I can see why black people would take a liking to what Malcolm X stood for, as him and his contemporaries were considered subhuman.  I'm sure if roles were reversed there would have been a white Malcolm X.



Actually there is massive approval for Malcolm X and what he stood for.  People tend to view history the way they are told to.  They only look on the surface of things.  IMO Dr. King would not have been successful if Malcolm X was not around.  Malcolm gave white America a choice..deal with the issue peacefully or deal with it violently, but it will be dealt with one way or the other.  What some sources want you to think is he was this violent racist that was itching for a race war and really had no influence.  The truth was that Dr. Kings movement was losing steam due to the inactivity of Congress and Malcolm s movement was rapidly growing.  Suddenly we had Civil Rights and Malcolm was assassinated.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

It seems to me he was a person viscerally opposed to racial injustice, but never entirely settled on how to frame his overall approach. He was too easily influenced by outside forces and charismatic figures to form a concrete ideology entirely his own. However, he made people uncomfortable in a way and on a subject that perhaps many needed to feel uncomfortable about in order to pay sufficient attention. The value of MLK Jr.'s approach was brought into greater relief through contrast with Malcolm X's more aggressive and sometimes (to some people) threatening tone. It could be argued that MLK Jr. needed a Malcolm X.

Had he lived, I suppose he would have eventually settled on a more moderate, reasonable, practical approach to the fight for civil rights.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth.





That's just ridiculous. I understand you're insecure, but don't take hero worship too far.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> It seems to me he was a person viscerally opposed to racial injustice, but never entirely settled on how to frame his overall approach. He was too easily influenced by outside forces and charismatic figures to form a concrete ideology entirely his own. However, he made people uncomfortable in a way and on a subject that perhaps many needed to feel uncomfortable about in order to pay sufficient attention. The value of MLK Jr.'s approach was brought into greater relief through contrast with Malcolm X's more aggressive and sometimes (to some people) threatening tone. It could be argued that MLK Jr. needed a Malcolm X.
> 
> Had he lived, I suppose he would have eventually settled on a more moderate, reasonable, practical approach to the fight for civil rights.



He was already starting to, when he was killed.

You could it read it as _why_ he was killed.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> probably the most enlightened man I have had the pleasure of learning about.




Wow, you need to expand your education.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth.
> ...




Whats ridiculous about it?  I know you have a hard time forming coherent thoughts but at least try.  You are trying to tear someone down.  I am praising someone. Which action is a hall mark of insecurity Unk?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me he was a person viscerally opposed to racial injustice, but never entirely settled on how to frame his overall approach. He was too easily influenced by outside forces and charismatic figures to form a concrete ideology entirely his own. However, he made people uncomfortable in a way and on a subject that perhaps many needed to feel uncomfortable about in order to pay sufficient attention. The value of MLK Jr.'s approach was brought into greater relief through contrast with Malcolm X's more aggressive and sometimes (to some people) threatening tone. It could be argued that MLK Jr. needed a Malcolm X.
> ...





Could be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me he was a person viscerally opposed to racial injustice, but never entirely settled on how to frame his overall approach. He was too easily influenced by outside forces and charismatic figures to form a concrete ideology entirely his own. However, he made people uncomfortable in a way and on a subject that perhaps many needed to feel uncomfortable about in order to pay sufficient attention. The value of MLK Jr.'s approach was brought into greater relief through contrast with Malcolm X's more aggressive and sometimes (to some people) threatening tone. It could be argued that MLK Jr. needed a Malcolm X.
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
both


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 12, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> 
> His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.
> 
> ...



Who?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 12, 2013)

Black Muslims preach self-respect, healthy living, and self-sufficiency.

"laziness"?

I think not.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me he was a person viscerally opposed to racial injustice, but never entirely settled on how to frame his overall approach. He was too easily influenced by outside forces and charismatic figures to form a concrete ideology entirely his own. However, he made people uncomfortable in a way and on a subject that perhaps many needed to feel uncomfortable about in order to pay sufficient attention. The value of MLK Jr.'s approach was brought into greater relief through contrast with Malcolm X's more aggressive and sometimes (to some people) threatening tone. It could be argued that MLK Jr. needed a Malcolm X.
> ...



Unk only knows about him via what the media portrays.  He's a scary man to Unk.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 12, 2013)

Malcolm X quote - "The common enemy is the white man."

What a hero


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.



MLK was a GREAT man, but Malcom X was a piece of shit. I guess that blows your retarded theory out of the water. WE hate Malcolm X because he was racist scum, which coincidentally, is why YOU love him. 

I think its funny that he was murdered.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



If only we could have known him personally like you did.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





It's ridiculous to apply such unreasonable superlatives to _anyone_, let alone someone who was NOT a "warrior," was not intelligent enough to avoid a life of petty crime and addiction, then falling under the sway of a racist cult for years, and struggling to understand his own beliefs for the remainder of his life thereafter. His vaunted "articulation" was largely the recitation of the prepared slogans of a nutty cult. 

There are things to respect in his commitment to racial justice, but attempting to worship a myth actually diminishes the man (not to mention violating his beliefs if he was, at the last, a sincere Muslim). At the least he deserves more respect from you than that.


And hero worship IS a sign of insecurity, champ. Get some help with that.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth.
> ...



You know that uncomfortable chill you get when someone says something really douchy? Yeah, I got douche chills when I read that. That's some corny mother fuckin shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.
> ...



The only reason you think MLK was great was because you got to beat on Black people that were not fighting back.  That probably gave you an extreme woody.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




More lies from you, asshole? Can you EVER participate in a discussion in an honest manner? Is it possible for you, or are you pathological? 


I have _taught_ more people about Malcolm X than you ever will, so stick your assumptions up your ass.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That was before my time, and ive never hurt a black man or woman in my life. Try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Thats more like it Unk. Your opinion is not fact however.  He was a warrior and fought for human rights especially Blacks.  He was extremely intelligent as proven by his childhood excellence in school and later on reinventing himself.  Intelligence is not a measure of how holy of a person you can be so his criminal past has nothing to do with how intelligent he was.  Where did you come up with that belief? His belief in the NOI was pretty much justified for anyone in his position. There were plenty of speakers in America but his oratory skills were among the best.

I dont think anyone is worthy of worship but I don't begrudge people deserving of admiration.  His legacy and influence lives on not just in the US but also in other countries around the world more so than MLK.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



So thats why you are so hateful of Malcolm.  Too scared to try it nowadays  because of the beatdown you would get.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Yeah right Unk.  if you taught someone anything it was on the accident.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> His legacy and influence lives on not just in the US but also in other countries around the world more so than MLK.



That is not true.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




YES, right. If that doesn't fit your worldview, tough shit.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Too scared to try it nowadays  because of the beatdown you would get.





By whom? You?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Your opinion is not fact however.  He was a warrior and fought for human rights especially Blacks.  .




You seem to misunderstand what "fact" and "opinion" mean, fool. You also insult every real warrior everywhere by your misapplication of the term. He never went to war or fought anyone (in the real world, not the world of your hyperbolic figurative nonsense).


----------



## driveby (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



nigga pleez..........


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> his criminal past has nothing to do with how intelligent he was.  .





Criminals are not only morally weak, but too stupid to support themselves and succeed legally and honestly. He himself made immeasurably more money legally than he did when living as a petty criminal.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> His belief in the NOI was pretty much justified for anyone in his position.





Surrendering himself utterly to an obvious charlatan was "justified"? Maybe to someone of your personal limitations it would be.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> There were plenty of speakers in America but his oratory skills were among the best.





Not even close. You are not doing the man's memory any favors by playing the fool like this.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > His legacy and influence lives on not just in the US but also in other countries around the world more so than MLK.
> ...



But it is true.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

You have made a claim, now back it up.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Too scared to try it nowadays  because of the beatdown you would get.
> ...



Of course by me.  Who did you think?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Your opinion is not fact however.  He was a warrior and fought for human rights especially Blacks.  .
> ...



He did go to war on multiple occasions as a human and Black rights activist.  Your narrow view of the definition of the word doesn't make it so. You are an insult to every person that has fought for anything physically or mentally.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > his criminal past has nothing to do with how intelligent he was.  .
> ...



You still have your mind stuck in a loop trying to associate intelligence to being a criminal.  Intelligence is your capacity to learn which you just conveniently pointed out Malcom did.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > His belief in the NOI was pretty much justified for anyone in his position.
> ...



Yes it was justified.  It would be similar to doing what any preacher or priest would tell you to do.  He showed commitment to his beliefs to a fault and when he learned otherwise he changed his views. Intelligence again on display.  Please keep it coming.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > There were plenty of speakers in America but his oratory skills were among the best.
> ...



That would be why he is described as a brilliant speaker by any who hear him.  You are looking dumber with each post.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> You have made a claim, now back it up.



I gave you the information go look it up and learn something.  Start in Europe and check each continent to see his legacy. That was pretty funny you say you taught people about Malcolm X.   OK Right.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 12, 2013)

Fuck Malcolm X and all racists like him


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Just checking to see if you really were making so much of an ass of yourself trying to play the 'tough guy.' Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your inappropriate exaggerations have already been addressed, clown.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Criminals are, by and large, stupid and cowardly. YOU are at least halfway there.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




YOU seem just like the kind of weak-minded dupe that cults prey upon. No wonder why you want to admire such gullible tractability in others. Good luck with the Kool-Aid.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Logic (and, of course, English) escapes you again.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You have made a claim, now back it up.
> ...





It has been explained to you before that when YOU make a claim it is incumbent upon YOU to support it, you idiot. "Go look it up" does NOT constitute proof, fool. If you have a learning disability it may not be your fault, but how many times do you need the same thing explained to you?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Start in Europe and check each continent to see his legacy.






I have spent a great deal of time working with many, many students from all over the world. It has been my experience that no one with at least some high school (or its equivalent) level education has not learned about MLK Jr. The same does not hold for Malcolm X, though many have also heard of him as well. I've yet to meet anyone who has learned about Malcolm X who has not learned and read much more about MLK Jr.

There is no need for a 'competition' between the two, but your claim does not stand up.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> That was pretty funny you say you taught people about Malcolm X. OK Right.




YES, right. If that bothers you, I find it amusing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I desnt matter what you explained Unk.  I told you to go look it up if you want proof.  Go do it. If you dont want proof then dont look for it.  I'm not here to convince you.  When will you learn that what you want isnt very important to me?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Start in Europe and check each continent to see his legacy.
> ...



If you say many about 10 more times I may just believe you.....well maybe 100 more times.  I've traveled around the world and spoke to many people and most of them ask me about him.  Rarely has anyone mentioned MLK to me.  I think i'm going to have to take my own experiences over your made up lies about teaching anyone anything except how to be stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I desnt matter what you explained Unk.  I told you to go look it up if you want proof.  Go do it. If you dont want proof then dont look for it.







In other words, you are a fraud and a liar and nothing you say has the least credibility, as usual.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 12, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> 
> His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.
> 
> ...




lol!!!!

you accuse others of racism, and yet you said this to me in a Neg. Rep. comment:

"Jezzzus your a stupid sand n!gger"


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I desnt matter what you explained Unk.  I told you to go look it up if you want proof.  Go do it. If you dont want proof then dont look for it.
> ...



If thats what you get from my statement then so be it Unk.  You simply dont matter.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your belief or denial has no effect on reality. I generously told you something of my experiences - which far exceed your own - and you are free not to believe me. YOU made a categorical claim that you cannot support. You are afraid to even try. Readers can reach their own conclusions.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That is what YOU indicated with your own statement. Any reasonable person reading all this can see it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well thank God you gave me permission Unk.  I thought I was going to have to only call you a liar in my mind.  Thanks but no thanks for the generosity.  You're full of it as always.  How many, many, many, people have you taught about Malcolm X again?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well in that case again thank God that what other people think while reading this will never move mountains in my life.  Practically everyone tells me you are looking for validation on a message board.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2013)

Malcolm X was a racist criminal thug for 99% of his life.......but it's the final 1% that defines his humanity and legacy.

Unfortunately, many of the young African Americans today focus on the first 99% of his short life.

And seem oblivious to the wisdom he imparted during his last few days on the earth.  .


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You're full of it as always.




That is the M.O. that YOU have firmly established for yourself through your repeated lies and failure to support any of your claims, you dishonest fraud.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You're full of it as always.
> ...



Sorry Unk.  You dont know how to converse nicely.  You wanting support for "my claims"  means jack shit to me.  Go kick rocks.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 12, 2013)

Malcolm X is celebrated for the same reasons Christopher Columbus is celebrated.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> How many, many, many, people have you taught about Malcolm X again?




Hundreds. You?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Malcolm X was a racist criminal thug for 99% of his life.......but it's the final 1% that defines his humanity and legacy.
> 
> Unfortunately, many of the young African Americans today focus on the first 99% of his short life.
> 
> And seem oblivious to the wisdom he imparted during his last few days on the earth.  .





In consideration of that last part, his entire life in total holds lessons if presented properly.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You wanting support for "my claims"  means jack shit to me.  .




You never support your claims no matter who you are interacting with, you dishonest low-life.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > How many, many, many, people have you taught about Malcolm X again?
> ...



I dont believe you Unk.  You didn't even know people internationally consider him a hero more so than MLK.  Stop your lying.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





You don't have to, but it is YOU who is the well-established liar, so readers can judge for themselves.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You didn't even know people internationally consider him a hero more so than MLK.




They don't. I have already corrected you on this point. Pay attention.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't even know people internationally consider him a hero more so than MLK.
> ...



You are incorrect with your assumption as usually Unk.  You need to get out more.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> ...



That's what Ghooker does is to, present questionable topics and then proceed to "neg" those who oppose his myopic views. Typical.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I made no assumption, and I get out plenty, thanks. As I have already explained to you, my experience in communicating with more people from more places is almost certainly much more extensive than yours. If you have a hard time accepting this, go ahead and prove your original claim. You know you won't even try because you know you can't. You're in a hole, stop digging.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Lying doesnt count as explaining.  Its lying.  Your experience in communicating with people is most certainly with your dog and your blow up doll.  You are also transparent. You cant get me to prove anything to you especially with that weak ass line.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Very much unlike you, I don't lie. What I told you is true. Why you feel threatened by it is for you to work out, maybe with a therapist.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You cant get me to prove anything to you





No one ever "gets you" to prove anything because you never CAN prove your claims. You are illogical, dishonest, and lacking in character.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen much approval for Malcolm X.  He was divisive when the movement was trying to bring people together.  Dr. King is much more celebrated as he should be.
> ...



Man if I were black in the 60's, I hope I would've had the stones to be what Malcolm X was


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Thats why I call him a warrior.  The guy gave his all and his life for his people.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





He was not a "warrior," and he didn't "give" his life, he had it taken from him. If people can't respect him for his commitment and his actual accomplishments without resorting to hyperbole, then they don't really respect the man himself at all - just their idealized version of him.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



You obviously dont know the meaning of warrior Unk.  He did give his life.  How do you explain a man having knowledge that he was going to die and still continuing to make the public appearances where he could be assassinated?  Your view of his life is automatically compromised because you are a closet racist so I understand.  You cant take anyone admiring his stance because it frightens softies like you.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You obviously dont [sic] know the meaning of warrior Unk.  .





I know the real meaning, not your figurative exaggeration.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> He did give his life.  .




He did not "give" his life, it was taken from him. He did not die in battle, he did not jump on a live grenade, he did not do anything under the absolute certainty that he would unquestionably die at a given time and place. He suspected that some people wanted to kill him but decided to pursue his ambitions nonetheless. He failed to take sufficient precautions (which invalidates the "he knew he was going to die" bit), and was unfortunately and unjustly killed. He was not willingly killed and did not die in actual combat, therefore he did not "give" his life. 

It's unfortunate that you keep trying to tear down the actual man this way.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> [  Your view of his life is automatically compromised because you are a closet racist ....





You are a weak, lying, OVERTLY racist SOB and you have yet to engage in any honest discussion here. Your offensively false accusations only highlight your innate dishonesty.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > [  Your view of his life is automatically compromised because you are a closet racist ....
> ...



You dont engage.  You only do one liners demanding proof you can find for yourself.  You offer opinions thinly disguised as fact.  Say something solid and back your point then I will consider you engaged.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX7ZzuitCQ0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX7ZzuitCQ0[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You only do one liners demanding proof you can find for yourself.




You cannot defend the fact that you routinely make claims that you CANNOT support. It is a pattern of behavior that exemplifies your weak-minded dishonesty.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.



That's why he was killed by his own people.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You only do one liners demanding proof you can find for yourself.
> ...



And you continually do 1 liners with little to no substance other than to attempt to point out an error.  Contribute to the discussion and i would respect you more.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.
> ...



Actually no one knows exactly who killed him.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 14, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> 
> His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.
> 
> ...


It's clear you don't know the whole or the full story.  I recommend you read this book.  _The Autobiography of Malcolm X: As Told to Alex Haley_  Educate yourself and I guarantee you will understand why Malcolm X is respected in America.  But READ the book; don't watch the film and expect full understanding.  Educated people read books; they don't get their information from Hollywood movies.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> 
> His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.
> 
> ...



I was not aware he was.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's pretty darn certain it was the Black Muslims, with whom he had broken off relations.  I recommend you read his autobiography too.    I studied black history in college and this book was on the reading list.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Actually no one knows exactly who killed him.


That is incorrect.


*"Malcolm X killer freed after 44 years"*

(CNN) -- Thomas Hagan, the only man who admitted his role in the 1965 assassination of iconic black leader Malcolm X, was paroled Tuesday.

Hagan was no ordinary prisoner. He is the only man to have confessed in the killing of Malcolm X, who was gunned down while giving a speech in New York's Audubon Ballroom in 1965.

"I have deep regrets about my participation in that," he told the parole board on March 3, according to a transcript. "I don't think it should ever have happened."

Hagan, then known by the name Talmadge X Hayer, was in his early 20s and a radical member of the Nation of Islam the day he entered the ballroom armed and ready to kill. His allegiance was to the Nation's founder, and he was outraged Malcolm X had broken from its ranks.

After the shooting, Hagan tried to flee the scene but he was shot in the leg. He was beaten by the crowd before being arrested outside.

Last month, he told the parole board he felt the urge to kill Malcolm X because of his inflammatory comments about the Nation's founder.

"It stemmed from a break off and confusion in the leadership," Hagan said. "Malcolm X broke with the Nation of Islam, separated from the Nation of Islam, and in doing so there was controversy as to some of the statements he was making about the leader."

He added, "History has revealed a lot of what Malcolm X was saying was true."

Malcolm X killer freed after 44 years - CNN.com


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I have read his bio probably about 10 times.  The reason i say no one really knows is because there appears to be police involvement (NYPD) and it was a known fact the CIA/FBI wanted him gone as he was considered a danger.  Too much was covered up for it to be the NOI.  They actually had a dance in the hall where he was killed about *4 hours* after the fact if I recall correctly.  Why was that crime scene not processed correctly?  You should also read Malcolm X: A Life of Reinvention


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Actually no one knows exactly who killed him.
> ...


This guy admitted *his role*.  That sounds to me like there were more people responsible than he is willing to say.  Read between the lines.  He himself may not even know all the players.  He also signed an affidavit stating the 2 other guys that served time had absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He was murdered in 1965 when a black killing another black wasn't considered much of a crime.

Plus, there was plenty of eye witnesses to the to the murder; so no need to waste time processing the crime scene.  ..


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I tend to agree with this.  Malcolm knew the Black Muslims wanted to kill him.  Remember that it says in the book how, near the end of his life, after the break with the Black Muslims, and his change in attitude about whites, he was very certain they would try to kill him and always sat facing the door, not with his back to the door.  It's probably the case the NYPD knew the Black Muslims wanted to kill him too and just let them do it, didn't care as it was a black on black murder, and didn't care about processing the crime scene or anything. Why would the NYPD bother to kill  him when they could just let the Black Muslims do it?  I don't have much faith at all in conspiracy theories.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



A person of Malcolms stature and visibility should have negated that.  Even the eyewitnesses dont all agree if you read up on it.  Prior to the assassination the police also moved down the street away from their usual posts.  Malcolm had to be pushed to the hospital because no ambulance showed up after being called.  You should really read up on it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thomas Hagan does as does the people that witnessed it and grabbed one of the gun men.


You really should learn the history of the man you adore.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I hate conspiracy theories as much as the next guy but this one looks pretty interesting.  The FBI and CIA had numerous plants in the NOI and in Malcolms new organizations.  they still haven't released their files for public consumption on the incident as far as I know.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Yet all you have are theories.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Thomas hagan only knows his role in it.  Some of the gunmen on site were never even captured. You should really stop being so naive.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Again, why would the CIA and/or NYPD bother to murder him when they could just let the Black Muslims do it?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



If one of the CIA/FBI plants killed him wouldn't it look like the NOI did it?  He was shot with 2 different weapons.  Only one man is claiming responsibility?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Stop making errors (and lies, and unsubstantiated claims) and you won't have to worry about it. In other words, try communicating like a rational, honest person for a change.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You first.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I hate conspiracy theories as much as the next guy but this one looks pretty interesting.  The FBI and CIA had numerous plants in the NOI and in Malcolms new organizations.  they still haven't released their files for public consumption on the incident as far as I know.




It does not seem that you "hate conspiracy theories" at all, given that nonsense you posted.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I don't lie or insist on claims I cannot support. I am not dishonest. YOU are. You have a long track record here of such behavior.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





The FBI and CIA are not the same organization, you ignorant conspiracy nut.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Where do you see the statement that they are the same organization Unk?  Are you lying again or were you just confused?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




What is the most significant difference between them, nutcase?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You can go look that up if you dont know.  Where did you see me state they were the same? Why did you lie or were you just stupid?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Naïve? He was one of the guys that killed Little. I trust what he says over your theories any day.

Thomas by the way was the ring leader, the other shooters were Benjamin Thomas, Leon Davis, Wilbur Mckinley, and William Bradley. Bradley was the one that used the shotgun.


Listen to the newly paroled other killer, Talmadge Hayer, describe in detail how he, Bradley, and the other three goons snuffed out the life of a man described by Ossie Davis as our &#8220;Black shinning prince&#8221;.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I do know. You don't, moron.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am an international person: born in one country and a citizen of two others.   And I consider Malcolm X to have been a nasty piece of work.   However, its true, he will be very popular among those who really hate the US and who are willing to use any unscrupulous liar to discredit it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What the difference then Unk?  i dont believe you know and thats why you asked for my help.  Stop being lazy and look it up yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Who would ever ask for _your_ help on anything? You have firmly established here that you are ignorant, unintelligent, and highly dishonest. That you don't know the difference is clear from your previous comments. That you are ashamed to admit it is clear from these most recent comments. You remain, a pitiable fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You would.  You just asked me what the difference was.  Why deny it.  I already have it captured in my post.  I keep asking you where in my post is it clear I don't know the difference or where I stated I didn't know the difference?  Why lie about about Unk?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I would not and have not. Just how stupid are you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Evidently you must think I'm smarter than you.  You asked what the difference was between the FBI and the CIA.  Why are you lying about that fact now?  Are you really that dumb?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Nobody thinks that, you idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Can you explain why you asked for help finding out the difference between the CIA and FBI?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I didn't. How long do you plan on trolling like this? You're not very good at it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You did liar.  i'm going to keep this up as long as you deny it.  I know it messes with your head what people think about you an a message board. 

Is this your post or did someone knock you out and type this while you were under?



> What is the most significant difference between them....



http://www.usmessageboard.com/reputation.php?p=7987797


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No, I did not, you unbelievably stupid POS. I asked if YOU knew the difference because it seemed evident from your posts that you did not. You are either trolling or in dire need of remedial education in understanding the English language. Either way, you're a fucking moron.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 14, 2013)

Rampant sexual degeneracy among the White elite resulted in the phenomenon of a "A Punk Is a Hunk" cult that, by adopting the pushy attitude of its dream lover, intimidated others into accepting this born killer as a legitimate spokesman for a Kumbaya society.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.



This glorified gangbanger was murdered by members of his own pseudo-religious Muslim cult in a typical predatory power play from the race that brought us Rwandan self-genocide and other primate bloodbaths.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, it's a sign of manhood to hunt down predatory beasts, unlike the woody gotten by the A Punk Is a Hunk crowd you want all Whiteys to belong to.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So why did you lie and say you didn't ask me?  Of course I know the difference.  Thats why I never said they were the same organization.  I posted evidence of you caught in a lie.  Post exactly what it was you misunderstood or were too stupid to comprehend that made you assume I didn't know the difference.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I didn't lie, you did (again). You asserted several times that I didn't know the difference and was looking to you for information I needed. That is a laughable proposition. Again, you are either too stupid to understand English, or are just trolling. I suspect it's a little of both.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Post exactly what it was ... that made you assume I didn't know the difference.




This, for example:




Asclepias said:


> The FBI and CIA had numerous plants in the NOI and in Malcolms new organizations. .


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You lied and said you didnt ask me and its in quotes up above. Why would you make a mistake like that and lie about it.  Be a man and fess up you liar with no honor.  You still haven't quoted where I didn't know as you are trying to claim. Come on Unk. Wheres your proof?  I showed mine lets see yours.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Post exactly what it was ... that made you assume I didn't know the difference.
> ...



Thats your proof? How do you get out of that I think they are the same organization?  Is English your first or second language?  Looks to me like you cant read very well.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 14, 2013)

Because in Today's America it is acceptable to celebrate all things Black while demeaning all things White.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Because in Today's America it is acceptable to celebrate all things Black while demeaning all things White.



Some white people are extremely jealous we don't worship white icons.  Why is that offensive to you and what about celebrating Malcolm X is demeaning whites?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I never asked you what you claimed I had. You are lying again right now. I suspect you just can't help yourself, being such a scumbag little low-life as you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



But you did.  I quoted it for all to behold. Are you still going to lie and deny it??!!   What a lowlife chum bucket of scum.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I bet if the predatory beasts had guns you wouldn't be hunting them down would you?  All white racists are cowards.  I've punked a couple personally.  All they do is turn red with anger and cry but they wont step up even if you smack them a couple of times.  i was disgusted and appalled at the lack of manhood displayed by the cowards.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




What I "get out of that" is that you don't understand the difference between them. You obviously still don't.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> All they do is turn red with anger and cry but they wont step up even if you smack them a couple of times.  i was disgusted and appalled at the lack of manhood displayed by the cowards.





Everyone raise your hand if you believe this clown has ever "smacked" anyone. Hands? No? No one? Yeah, I didn't think so either.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I did not. Are you really so stupid that you STILL don't get it? You're fucking hopeless, troll.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You must be some kind of dumb to think i don't know the difference based on that sentence.  Face it Unk you messed up and are trying to find a way to make it right somehow.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What mystery does Unk know that no one else knows? This is typical of your posting.  All 1 liners with no substance.  Its apparent that you dont know the difference and you are trying to get me to tell you.   Practically everyone sees this Unk.  I keep getting PM's about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I see you still don't get it, troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




There's no mystery, you're just an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Dont try and change the subject.  What is it i dont know?  This will be funny because I have a big surprise for you if you say the wrong thing.  You better stick to just calling me names and avoiding answering the question.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I haven't tried to change the subject. From your repeated comments it seems you don't realize the CIA does not  conduct operations domestically and would therefore not have been involved in infiltrating the ridiculous nation of islam. The CIA kept an eye on Malcolm X's doings during his brief period of travel abroad. That his grandstanding might undermine US foreign policy did not endear him to many, but domestic operations of such a sort fall under the jurisdiction of the FBI (with whom the CIA no doubt shared information). Neither the FBI nor the CIA killed him. That was the work of the loony cult he had finally managed to separate himself from. 

Now you will deny that you didn't understand this distinction, and pretend that some exception, like the cooperation of a media outlet that fell within its legal purview, 'proves' otherwise.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Because in Today's America it is acceptable to celebrate all things Black while demeaning all things White.
> ...



Jealous of What?  Most whites don't give a shit who you worship.  Now for the second part of your question Why would any white person celebrate a man who has been quoted as saying   "The common enemy is the white man."


----------



## Godboy (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wow, you are so brave. I'm sure you would be just as brave if we were face to face. Rule number 1, never talk tough over the internet. You'll look like a fool every time.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 14, 2013)

Malcolm X is celebrated because he voices the desire kill innocent white women and children.
He instigated such violent behaviour.
The current EPIDEMIC of racist violence against the subhumans( creepy assed crackers, you can't say white, it might be offensive) is directly in line with his hate.
Though the hate spouted by Obama is probably more responsible for these multitudinous attacks.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Because in Today's America it is acceptable to celebrate all things Black while demeaning all things White.
> ...



Because he preached murder and hate.

"Kill them in the womb, Drown them in their mothers blood"!
No reason for the subhumans to get all offended!!

Who do these creepy assed crackers think they are!!

They seriously need to learn their place.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sounds like you were involved in one of many violent racist lynchings .
Against young white kids.
Were they 12? 13?
You are a tough guy aren't you, racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Its not a matter of me being brave.  The issue is would you be?  You are just like like your fellow cowards.  I smack them across the face to make them mad.  They turn red and do nothing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



I'm not so tough but cowardly white racists make me look like a bad ass in comparison.  The only time I smacked a young white kid is when he called me the n word and I was a young black kid.  I kicked his ass daily after that until his parents took him out of school.  The other 3 were all in the military with me.  Cowardly pussies all of them. I have yet to meet one that will stand up and fight for all the crap they talk.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You probably imagined the racism.
One of my corporals, now a mate , when I first joined Battalion used to target red arses and bully them until they hit back.
He would then subject them to a major beat down.
When asked what happened, he always claimed he was racially abused and reacted out of anger.
Sound like someone?
The only racism I see is from haters like you who hate whites , or subhumans as you prefer to call them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Kind of hard to mix up someone claiming to be in the KKK or overheard calling someone the n word as someone that was *not* racist.  However, I suspect you have an explanation as to why they were angels and I just imagined it.  I already told you that I dont hate white people.  I just like smacking white racists.  There is a big difference.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Malcolm X changed after he went to Mecca and discovered 'true' Islam.
> 
> When he came back from his trip he denounced the racist Nation of Islam cult.
> 
> ...



If this is true and I hope it is, back it up with a link!


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 15, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> He is celebrated by those whose lives he had an impact on, and by those who saw something positive in him. It is a free country where people are allowed to celebrate whomever they choose to. Those who do not wish to, have the option of not doing so.
> 
> Next.



No shit mental midget. I wonder if you would have the same view if some wore a Jim Crow T shirt! I bet a fucko like you would have a different take!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I knew you would say something stupid and naive like that.  How can you prove you have any clue what you are talking about?  You'd be surprised what the CIA does domestically despite what their "official" duties entail.  Are you really that naive?


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No he was only killed in front of a room filled with WITNESSES, and one of the perps was captured at the scene. However, a follow like you can believe what you want to!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Why did a white person pose the question then if they were not concerned?  As for the second part of your question.  They would celebrate him because they were actually smart enough to find out his whole story instead of stopping in the middle.  It takes intelligence to understand that people grow from earlier mistakes and can become great as a result of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Malcolm X changed after he went to Mecca and discovered 'true' Islam.
> ...



Are you kidding?  This is why I maintain that white racists are functional illiterates.  Are y ou admitting you didnt hear the news?


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's what thugs do.  They rely on people doing nothing.  Right up to the point where they get shot or beaten over the head by a woman wielding a bicycle pump.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



2 of the perps were never captured and he was shot with 2 different weapons.  How did you miss that?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The rulers won't let Whites fight back.  Mentally, we have to explain why we are not "racist" instead of answering defiantly, "What's wrong with racism?  It is a rational judgment based on blacks' malignancy."  

Blacks don't count, never have and never will count.   In this Civil Rights scam, they have been merely pawns and attack dogs used by the rulers to humiliate and distract the White majority.   We have been softened up for the kill.   In this bullshit fight, Blacks are the picadors used to exhaust and bleed the target.   If we don't bypass these minority decoys and destroy the 1%, we won't have any horns left to gore the guillotine fodder directing this spectacle.  We will be slaughtered like cattle.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They were not angels.
They didn't exist .

It's your imagined racist victim porn mentality.
Your paranoia if you wish.

You get aroused imagining this racism and slapping down the racists don't you?

It's all in your head, crazy man!

Too much weed perhaps?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You just won't admit that the NOI is a racket run by leaders stabbing one another in the back, wanting all the wealth and power for themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What exactly is preventing you from defiantly proclaiming you are racists?  I actually would have more respect for you if the racism was not hidden.  I cant stand cowards. Be a man and proudly advocate what you believe in so I can see you and understand.

The first problem is that there is only one race.  This is not to hold hands and sing kumbaya. Its scientific fact. That one race came from and developed in Africa before spreading out across the globe.  The second  problem with racism is that it is a concept created to take advantage of your ignorance and based on the very thing you allude to. Crowd control.  The "rulers" point at the flavor of the month and tell you that this "race" is your problem and thats why you cant get a job and you fall for it.  How gullible can you be?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 15, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Theatrical theories to entertain voodoo zombies trapped in Farrakhan's Fantasyland.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



What does that have to do with what I said?  I clearly said the NOI was involved in it.  Can you read?


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

As a comparison, when was the last time a white thug selected a black 13 month old because of his race, then shot him in the face?

No?
Never?

How about the last time a racist white kidnapped a 12 year old Black child and spent hours torturing and burning him to death because of his race?

It simply doesn't happen.

According to racists and liberals these things are never committed by blacks.

There is an epidemic of anti white racism in the USA today.

Immense violence daily, murders frequently and the haters deny it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Racists only talk when they think they are safe and only will stand up like a man if they have 10 to 1 odds.  I take their heart from them and show them how cowardly they really are.  if the racist were so tough why cant they respond like any man would that really believes in themselves?  If they were so superior in every way why cant they take me down and show me who is boss?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We're not all Reginald Dennys.   There are enough George Zimmermans among us to re-enact the Battle of Blood River.  Bring it on! 

  Remember, the Japanese and the Nazis thought we were afraid to fight.   Eventually your absurd sense of dominance will lead you to a Pearl Harbor and you will awaken a sleeping giant.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



Oh I get it.  So all you are really doing is taking a defensive position for something that is never going to happen?  Black people are not out hunting racists. You clowns are not that important. Stay safe in your compounds and behind keyboards.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 15, 2013)

Those who have not read _The Autobiography of Malcolm X_ should not so readily judge him on the basis of racist propaganda.  He was a highly intelligent man who underwent a dramatic personal metamorphosis while in prison and could have done much to improve race relations in America if he hadn't been murdered by a radically racist element of the Black Muslim sect.  

What he was about is causing American Blacks to have respect for themselves, to establish family values in the Black community, and to stop blaming Whites for all their problems and shortcomings.  He also was effectively combating the epidemic of heroin addiction in Black communities.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I smack them across the face to make them mad.  They turn red and do nothing.





Nobody believes that you smack anybody across the face, you ridiculously transparent poseur. Give up the 'tough guy' act, you suck  at it.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 15, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Notice that the Blacks are so yellow that they don't dare bring their lootfest riots into White neighborhoods.  Nor do their gangs expand their daily rounds of shakedown cruises to our neighborhoods.  I wish they would, so we could settle this once and for all like we did with the Indian savages.  Even with all our boytoy generations, I have full faith in the revival of White manhood if it ever meets an existential challenge.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I smack them across the face to make them mad.  They turn red and do nothing.
> ...



I dont really care what you believe Unk.  I do know it infuriates you that I have smacked white racists to see if they would back up their tough talk.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






I knew you'd say something stupid like that instead of just admitting you didn't know. Your pattern of ignorance and dishonesty continues.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So how do you know the CIA doesnt conduct operations domestically?  Because they said so?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





NOBODY believes you. You have never smacked anyone, pussy, so stop trying to play the 'tough guy.' You seem to be trying really hard to make the racist fucking idiots on this thread look normal by comparison given the way you are conducting yourself here. At this point you look just about as stupid and racist as prometheusbitch and as cowardly as shithispeedos. You can stop smearing shit all over yourself whenever you choose, if you've got enough sense to do so.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





You can take the rest of the stupid shit you are about to post over to the conspiracy forum where you belong with the other nuts and fruits.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Are you going to continue to avoid the question?  How do you know the CIA is on the up and up and true to their published SOP?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 15, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> 
> His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.
> 
> ...



Malcolm X changed his views after seeing Mecca and seeing that Blacks and whites could co exist, but he was killed before he could put his new views into practice.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm not trying to convince anyone Unk.  I dont care what someone on a message board thinks of what i did or didnt do.  I was replying to a post.  If you chose not to believe thats really none of my business.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> ...



He did start an organization called the OAAU with a Pan-African view.  However, he made the fatal mistake of having too many admirers and not enough soldiers to carry on his work.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Take it to the conspiracy forum, fruitcake.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Good, because you are not convincing ANYONE.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Avoiding, deflecting, or afraid to answer the question Unk?  How do you know the CIA does not conduct operations domestically?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Then you should be happy not agitated.  Smile Unk.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like Reginald Denny ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Reginald Denny was an innocent victim and the people that beat him up got punished and rightly so. They are a disgrace to Black people because as far as I know Reginald Denny never harmed anyone.  I dont have much tolerance for people that would hurt someone that was innocent.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But according to Malcolm x the gang took down a racist.
Kill whites was the  thrust of his teaching was it not?
All whites are guilty of scores of multigenerational race crimes every day, correct?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Read a book all the way to the end Paul.  You may be surprised at what happens.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did the scumbag not engage in hate filled incitement to murder the white race, all whites?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Is a person still a scumbag if they changed their stance after finding out the truth?  I personally would consider that person enlightened and a great example of how to conduct oneself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2013)

Malcom was a punk. That's why his own people killed him.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sure, I give the piece of shit the same understanding that your lot gave Paula dean.
He said it, that's all, nothing else matters.
The fact that what he instigated is now a frequent reality shows why!

You voice your love of his vitriolic hate.
You too have a hard on for the eradication of the hated subhuman whites.

The rules have to be the same for everyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Wait....What?  Paula Deans ancestors were never enslaved by Black people were they? What did Black people do to her to warrant being called the N-word even mistakenly? 

Malcolm didn't suggest that Black people go around killing white people.  He preached self defense you moron.  Please locate a quote where he advocated killing whites for no reason. He correctly pointed out white colonialism is the reason for the demise of so many civilizations. Are you arguing this point?

I voice my admiration for his ability to learn, grow, and stand up for what he believed in every step of the way. Why does that make you so angry you appear borderline psychotic with anger?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





They'll tell you over on the conspiracy forum, right after the thread about the grassy knoll and before the one about 9/11 being an "inside job." Go  have fun, fruitcake.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





When did I say I was agitated, you pussy poseur? You're a clown. Clowns are funny.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



When you get upset, type in all caps, and call people names its a clear indication of emotional distress.  I make you emotional quite often for some reason.  Practically everyone PM's me and tells me so.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So you admit you dont have any way of proving the CIA never conducts operations on US soil.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Ah, more assumptions and logical fallacies. You are a consistent failure, I'll give you that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



More like scientific fact.  When you post in all caps you are trying to convery extreme emotion.  When you call people names you are attempting to make them feel bad because you have been emotionally disturbed or agitated.  Everyone else already knows this. Its ok to admit it because its human nature and a documented response pattern.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your fellow fruitcakes over on the conspiracy forum can tell you all about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




 Did you really type that? You never fail to find new levels of stupidity.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You said it so prove it. Dont try and scoff now and give someone else the responsibility of proving your absurd claim. Be a man for once in your life and take a position.  How do you know the CIA never conducts operations on US soil?  My guess is because someone told you so.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Are you denying its scientific fact now?  My guess is you wont take a position.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




This coming from YOU, of all people? 


You really are conspiracy forum material.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Your guesses about how I feel when I'm posting are "scientific fact"? You can't be this stupid. This has to be more trolling.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Anyone with a rudimentary understanding of human psychology can diagnose your psychosis Unk. You are pretty much transparent.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"Scientific fact" 



"Rudimentary understanding" seems to cover any understanding you might have about anything.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Paula deans ancestors were likely enslaved by blacks during the severance dynasty.
Or by the Saracens if her ancestors were Irish or welsh.

However, we are discussing modern day realities not centuries old irrelevant shit.

NB my ancestors did not enslave anyone.
Many were enslaved though.
Why should I feel guilt for something I never did?
Your double standards are confusing.

Must be more of that blind racist hatred that appears to be the norm for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



What are you blabbering about?  I forget you tend to descend into madness and never stay on point.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Every death row inmate in history "found Jesus" the night before their execution. That doesn't change the fact that they are still pieces of shit. Oh and for the record, you NEVER slapped anyone. No one is buying your bullshit tough guy stories.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Well he wasnt a death row inmate and he found Islam not Jesus.  "Oh and for the record".... Good thing no one is buying because I dont sell wolf tickets.  I know you can barely take the humiliation but you would do the same in their place I guarantee you.  Might as well face it Goodboy, you guys are all talk behind white pillowcases that double as hoods and your PC keyboards. Just for once i wish I could find one of your kind that will man up without needing 9 others helping him. Better tell your boys to stand up for what they believe in or go home.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



On point and answering your questions.
Guess you don't like the answers, little too factual for ya?
I have nothing to do with slavery , I never owned a slave.
You were never a slave.
Your babbling about slavery and kill whitey is just hate and insanity.
Get over it.
Stop whining.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



You didnt answer anything.  You speculated.  i dont care what you had to do with slavery.  What does that have to do with the subject?  Where did I say kill whitey?  Are you off your meds again?


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like Reginald Denny?
Name the case of white mob attacking a black because they hated blacks?
Black on white race crime is at epidemic levels in the USA today.
There is no white on black race crime anymore.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why did you ask if Paula deans ancestors had been slaves then?
Are you retarded, high or senile ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



I think I must be high thinking I would get a coherent answer from you.  I asked you if Paula Deens ancestors were enslaved and you say they "likely" were?  How do you know this and please provide a link so I too can read it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



From what I know Reginald Denny did not proclaim to be an Aryan warrior like Goodboy pretends to be.  He just happened to get the crap beat out of him by some dumb hoods. Physical white on black crime is rare now because you know that Black people are not going to lay down and be a doormat or you lack the numbers to prompt the required amount of courage.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 15, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...


Pauli,

Strongly held beliefs are defensible when they are based on solid facts but not when they are based on propaganda.

Reginald Denny was beaten in 1992.  Malcolm X was killed in 1965.  

You've been misled.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Indeed. I guess Malcolm came back from the dead and told those criminals to pull Denny out of his truck and beat him....and while he was at it, he may have also told the black good samaritans who came to Reginald Denny's aid and helped get him to the hospital to help him. Furthermore Malcom X never advocated unprovoked killing of anyone. He did however, advocate self defense during a time when it was open season on black people.

Good Samaritans Who Saved Reginald Denny Are Heroes of L.A. Riots

Also, below are some quotes by Malcolm X regarding self defense, non violence and violence:


Violence, Nonviolence, Self-Defense...

"Concerning nonviolence: It is criminal to teach a man not to defend himself, when he is the constant victim of brutal attacks. It is legal and lawful to own a shotgun or a rifle. We believe in obeying the law."

"It doesn't mean that I advocate violence, but at the same time, I am not against using violence in self-defense. I don't call it violence when it's self-defense, I call it intelligence."

"If violence is wrong in America, violence is wrong abroad. If it is wrong to be violent defending black women and black children and black babies and black men, then it is wrong for America to draft us, and make us violent abroad in defense of her. And if it is right for America to draft us, and teach us how to be violent in defense of her, then it is right for you and me to do whatever is necessary to defend our own people right here in this country."

"I don't mean go out and get violent; but at the same time you should never be nonviolent unless you run into some nonviolence. I'm nonviolent with those who are nonviolent with me. But when you drop that violence on me, then you've made me go insane, and I'm not responsible for what I do."

"I don't favor violence. If we could bring about recognition and respect of our people by peaceful means, well and good. Everybody would like to reach his objectives peacefully. But I'm also a realist. The only people in this country who are asked to be nonviolent are black people."

"Last but not least, I must say this concerning the great controversy over rifles and shotguns. The only thing I've ever said is that in areas where the government has proven itself either unwilling or unable to defend the lives and the property of Negroes, it's time for Negroes to defend themselves. Article number two of the Constitutional amendments provides you and me the right to own a rifle or a shotgun. It is constitutionally legal to own a shotgun or a rifle."


----------



## Godboy (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You arent selling them BECAUSE no one here is buying them. You got your pockets stuffed with these... 







...and for the record, the only community with a reputation for ganging up on people, is the black community. I can probably find 10 incidents in the news this month alone. Very cowardly.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Malcom was a punk. That's why his own people killed him.



You are just totally, totally ignorant of the facts. Totally. Read the autobiography, written by Alex Haley.  Educate yourself about the real facts, not the ones you choose to believe because you are so ignorant of what actually happened.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Malcom was a punk. That's why his own people killed him.
> ...



I understand the facts. And my opinion stands.

Malcom based himself on the idea that the white man was bad. And you probably agree.



Malcolm X: Brothers and sisters, I am here to tell you that I charge the white man. I charge the white man with being the greatest murderer on earth. I charge the white man with being the greatest kidnapper on earth. There is no place in this world that this man can go and say he created peace and harmony. Everywhere he's gone he's created havoc. Everywhere he's gone he's created destruction. So I charge him. I charge him with being the greatest kidnapper on this earth! I charge him with being the greatest murderer on this earth! I charge him with being the greatest robber and enslaver on this earth! I charge the white man with being the greatest swine-eater on this earth. The greatest drunkard on this earth! He can't deny the charges! You can't deny the charges! We're the living proof *of* those charges! You and I are the proof. You're not an American, you are the victim of America. You didn't have a choice coming over here. He didn't say, "Black man, black woman, come on over and help me build America". He said, "******, get down in the bottom of that boat and I'm taking you over there to help me build America". Being born here does not make you an American. I am not an American, you are not an American. You are one of the 22 million black people who are the *victims* of America. You and I, we've never see nany democracy. We didn't see any... democracy on the-the cotton fields of Georgia, wasn't no democracy down there. We didn't see any democracy. We didn't see any democracy on the streets of Harlem or on the streets of Brooklyn or on the streets of Detroit or Chicago. Ain't no democracy down there. No, we've never seem democracy! All we've seen is hypocrisy! We don't see any American Dream. We've experienced only the American Nightmare! 


BROTHER MALCOLM X  I M NOT AN AMERICAN, IM A VICTIM OF AMERICANISM-


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Malcom was a punk. That's why his own people killed him.
> ...



There is also his letter from Mecca, when he converted to true Islam, and disputed the ideology of the Black Muslims.

Never have I witnessed such sincere hospitality and overwhelming spirit of true brotherhood as is practiced by people of all colors and races here in this ancient Holy Land, the home of Abraham, Muhammad and all the other Prophets of the Holy Scriptures.* For the past week, I have been utterly speechless and spellbound by the graciousness I see displayed all around me by people of all colors.

I have been blessed to visit the Holy City of Mecca, I have made my seven circuits around the Kaba, led by a young Mutawaf named Muhammad, I drank water from the well of the Zam Zam.* I ran seven times back and forth between the hills of Mt. Al-Safa and Al Marwah.* I have prayed in the ancient city of Mina, and I have prayed on Mt. Arafat.

There were tens of thousands of pilgrims, from all over the world.* They were of all colors, from blue-eyed blondes to black-skinned Africans.* But we were all participating in the same ritual, displaying a spirit of unity and brotherhood that my experiences in America had led me to believe never could exist between the white and non-white."

Malcolm Xs Letter from Mecca - The Religion of Islam


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are being idiotic. What a total pile of BS your post is. Listen to what people are trying to tell you: learn the WHOLE story, not just the part you want to know.  You are so ignorant and foolish, it really isn't even worth trying to discuss anything with you. Be ignorant.  Enjoy. Being stupid and ignorant is not something to be proud of, yet you are proud of yours and calling others, those who actually know the facts, wrong.  Pathetic. Truly, truly pathetic.

In truth, the facts are so well known that you wouldn't have to read the whole book: read reviews of it; read analyses of it; read wikipedia.  But, you want to be ignorant, that's pretty clear.   So very, very pathetic.

Lonestar:  This applies to you: "Too often....we enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought"


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 16, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is a fact that Reginald Denny's beating was in line with the hate teachings of the scumbag X.
If all you have is the dishonest distortion of what people say then you just lost.
To lie is not to debate.
I was wrong when I assumed you were intelligent enough to discuss with honesty.
Just another dishonest loser who wants to blame others for his failures.

A hate filled racist to boot.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



What you mean is that it's ok to hate the white man or as the liberals wish to call them, subhumans.
X said what he said.
That is all.
Just like Paula dean.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 16, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


And?

Does it say he rejects his racism, does he offer apologies for the deaths his vitriolic hate caused?
No.
His vile scumbaggery and hate are in part to blame for the current epidemic of race crime against whites( subhumans).


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Look I do my own research and form my own opinion I don't care what you apologist say.

He said what he said and you can't spin it into anything positive so you simply say I'm ignorant.

You can't ignore his views about white people in that they were evil or the fact that he advocated for the establishment of a separate black community.

If anyone is showing signs of ignorance, it is you.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Read a book.
The morrocans seized slaves from the western and southern coasts of Ireland, England, Cornwall and Wales.
The surname DEAN could be linked to any of those countries.
So yes, her ancestors were enslaved by Africans for at least 2000 years.

But you hate creepy assed crackers( subhumans) so you ignore that inconvienient bit of history.
As with the severian dynasty capturing Anglo Saxon male children to be used as sex slaves by African pederasts.
Blacks invented slavery.
Blacks practiced slavery.
Whites fought to end slavery.
Blacks continue to practice slavery.

But it is the creepy assed crackers( subhumans) fault.
Go kill a few white babies, hater, it will clear your hate addled brain!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are truly making a fool out of yourself by showing your ignorance of all of the facts.  You have only got part of the facts, only half of the story.  You want to be ignorant, be ignorant.  This has nothing to do with putting any 'spin' on anything; it has to do with knowing all the facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Sorry goodboy.  White racists are the largest gang in the history of mankind.  Theyve wiped out whole civilizations.  You have to be aware of that fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Whats wrong with that speech?  He is telling the truth. Why does the truth bother you so much?  Where in that speech does it say go out and murder white people?  He is waking people up to the facts of their situation.  He later learned that not all whites were included in that group.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



What's wrong with it? Just about everything.

If you think the white man went to Africa and kidnapped blacks then you are a bigger idiot than I originally thought.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I know all the facts. I have researched Malcolm Little extensively. You think that just because his views on whites softened after his Islamic enlightenment that he's an ok guy. I don't fool that easily. I'm guessing you think Islam is a peaceful religion too.

Speaking of seeing only half the story, that's what you are doing.  You're ignoring his earlier views about whites which encompasses most of his life and focusing on the few years after he softened those views.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Its a known fact that whites went to Africa and kidnapped blacks.  There was a papal decree that started the slave trade. Dum Diversa.  Look it up.  Lets say they willingly came or you believe the lie that other Black Africans sold all those slaves to white people. Is that the only point you have a problem with or is there something else you disagree with? Sounds like you are butt hurt that so many white people could be so savage and animal like to other human beings.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Its pretty apparent you don't know many facts.  His views on whites only softened to realize that not all whites were incapable of being decent humans.  He never said white America as a whole were not responsible for the damage they caused and continued to cause.  I can understand a white person not seeing him as someone to celebrate but that doesn't change what others think here and world wide.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then it should be easy for you to prove.

And why is it called a slave trade? Shouldn't it have been called slave-napping or something?


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Blacks went to the British isles and kidnapped whites.
Usually blond haired and blue eyed little boys to be used as sex slaves.
You always ignore that little fact.
Slavery is a black invention.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I'm willing to bet my opinion about him is the majority opinion. 

Speaking of facts, when did conspiracy theories become facts?


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It's called the SLAVE trade because the original people taken were from the Adriatic coast and the Balkans.
SLAVIC PEOPLES.
SLAVe


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



 I'm not trying to prove anything to you Lonestar. Who are you that I need to convince?  I am providing a basis for you to go look up the information if you want to educate yourself.  They called it the slave trade for the same reason they called us Negro.  It was a way to make it ok in their eyes.  Hard to rationalize being a Christian and owning slaves.  They had to soften the reality as much as possible.  You fell for the brainwashing just like your slave owning ancestors.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're putting emphasis on the wrong word numbnuts. Read what I wrote again.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In other words, you can't prove something that isn't true.


The onus is on you to prove your claims.


Nothing you have just said was accurate or true. And you are not capable of proving any of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The people that thought the earth was flat were in the majority. The people that attempted to exterminate the Jews were in the majority. Are you saying if you are in the majority you are right?  I usually go the other way when I see the majority agreeing.  I know something ignorant is about to happen.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ok.  You have the information to start your ascent from ignorance. Do with it what you will. Now aside from that point where was he wrong in his speech?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





> The people that thought the earth was flat were in the majority.



You can't prove that either.



> The people that attempted to exterminate the Jews were in the majority.



I bet that's not true.



> Are you saying if you are in the majority you are right?



Nope never said that nor did I imply it.



> I usually go the other way when I see the majority agreeing.



As do most victims.



> I know something ignorant is about to happen.



I agree, and it will happen in your next post.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You've given no information just a bunch of made up bullshit that some black separatist spoon fed you.

I've already pointed out one aspect where he was wrong. And you have yet to prove he was right.


Oh and according to the  U.S. Department of Justice statistics, black Americans commit more murders than white Americans. So that's makes him wrong on that point too.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I already told you my aim is not to prove anything to you.  You either remain ignorant or you learn. Makes no difference to me. My aim is to see where you think he was wrong in his speech. Are you avoiding the question?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Face it Sparky, you can't prove any of the nonsense you spout.

He was wrong and you cannot prove he was right.

The Origins of the African Slave Trade  

Think about his kidnapping charge for a second, he says whites are the greatest kidnappers or some such bullshit if that is true then please explain why slavery is still going on in African countries.

Slavery in contemporary Africa


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So you have the kidnapping charge you disagree with and what else?  Please stop stalling and list everything you think is a lie.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




It's all been listed. Nothing the idiot said is true and you cannot prove otherwise.

You claimed what he said was true yet you cannot provide proof.

Says a lot about you and the bullshit you will believe.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So far I only have the kidnapping charge so I will go with that.  Technically you are correct but only slighty because kidnapping implies holding someone for ransom.  A better word would have been abductors.  These slaves were taken against their wills.  Thats not the part that really gets me.  What gets me is that this is done by people that claim to be Christian.  Now white racists will claim that this was ok with God because their contention is that Africans traded all their people for goods.  Remember now these are *Christian* people.  This is somehow supposed to excuse their actions even if it were true.  Lonestar please tell me why your ancestors decided to suspend their Gods teachings to embrace slavery because someone gave them people to enslave?  Since you are afraid to list out your objections i will wait until you release each one to address.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



More nonsense you can't prove.


I have no idea what my ancestors decided to do or not. And nor do you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So your contention is that these people buying slaves did not consider themselves Christian and provide a demand for slavery?  You have to stand your ground somewhere or your story is going to fall apart.  I suggest you start standing firm now or you are going to wind up looking like an idiot.  Feel free to list your second objection since you are afraid to list them all.

Now you seem to know what the Africans did but you dont know what your own ancestors did?  How could that be?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have no idea what they considered themselves to be.  Nor do you.

I've already giving you the history regarding the origin of slavery. You can lead a man to knowledge but you cannot make him think. And you are a perfect example of that.

Why do some African nations still practice slavery?

Do you dismiss the fact that blacks owned slaves here in the US prior to emancipation?

Speaking of standing on something you cannot even stand on the words of your idol.

He is a liar and you have done nothing to refute that fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Wait...how can you not know what they considered themselves to be when your own historians tell you they were Christian?  How did you miss that but were able to find out what the African nations did or did not do?

You only gave me your opinion of the origin of slavery.  Your opinion doesnt count.

What does Africans practicing slavery currently have to do with my question? Lets stay on each point before we move the goal posts.

See above.  Lets stay on point that white christians brought a large population of Black people over to the US as slaves against their will.

I said he could have used a better term such as abductor at the start of my post.  Are you able to comprehend what that meant?

I keep telling you that I'm trying to gather information as to why you think he was wrong.  I am not trying to convince you of anything.  Please list more objections.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Unlike you I don't lump everyone into the same religious belief. I assume some were Christian but I don't believe all were. History tell us the majority of those engaging in slavery were actually Muslim.

I gave you a link it wasn't just an opinion. 

Where's your evidence that it was white Christians sailing the slave ships?

No abductor isn't the word that Little used, so let's stay on topic.

He was wrong for the simple fact that nothing he said can be proven to be true.

No need in listing any more objections. Only one was needed to show him to be a liar.


Now I have work to do so unless you can come up with ANY evidence that suggest ANY thing you've stated is true, I'll won't be back until tomorrow.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Repentance is a good angle to play if you are a feral power freak addicted to a crowd roaring like predatory beasts seeing red meat.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 16, 2013)

The black africans raided other tribes and traded the captives to the muslims for goods.

The muslims then sold the africans to the white european ship captains who transported them to the Americas.

The jews bought the Africans from the ship's owners at the ports and then held slave auctions.

Then the christian land owners purchased the slaves and used them to work the fields. 


Thus everyone, regardless of race or religion, must share some of the guilt.  ..


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 16, 2013)

I Blame Bush.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are trying to avoid the point.  We are talking about slavery in the US. There were very few muslims in the US at that time.  Lets stay on point.  The slave owners were Christians by such a large majority it doesn't even make sense to try and deny it.

That link was someones opinion you agreed with.  I could post a link that says the exact opposite of what yours did.

I can see you are playing a game trying to change the subject.   What does that have to do with the point?

Abductor is the word he should have used to be more precise.  I see you agree with Malcolm now.

Everything he said can be proven to be true.  Your belief system just wont allow you to see that truth.

Get to work then and dont steal your bosses money again. You cant list anything except for a slightly misspoken word so far.  I thought you would do better but I should have known when you couldn't create a list of your objections.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If the CIA Xed out Malcolm the Hate Monger, it was one of the few things they've ever done right.  Best op since putting down Mosaddegh, the Irate Iranian.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



The wannabe Idi Amin is selling the opposite of wolf tickets.   He hides his blood-dripping fangs behind bland driveling phrases.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The White working class in sweatshops and serving on ships had it a lot worse than the cottonpickers on plantations.   For one thing, they weren't even at the level of property and could be horribly mistreated and thrown aside for another one.   The fact that the White lower class up North was treated worse than the Black lower class down South is ignored in social commentary, indicating that such one-sided propaganda is controlled by the ruling class we have now.  

_Looking Backward_, a Communist criticism of America written in 1888 rakes the Gilded Age structure over the coals but never mentions racial discrimination.   Until the 1950s, any talk about equal rights was considered, even by the Far Left, to be as silly as advocating that 10-year-olds be allowed to vote.   If we could lift off the dark glasses people opinionate under in this New Age fantasyland, that would be the common-sense opinion today.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Except common sense would dictate that it is always better to be free and poverty stricken than to be well kept and a on the level of a farm animal. You sound like one of those clowns that believe slaves had it better than poor whites.  Please dont make me laugh.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why shouldn't you laugh at your silly delusions of equality?  After all, the race card is a Joker.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Fine, you think we are cowards.   Then you'll finally go too far in your feral way and see what we are capable of when we can allow no more of your shit.




Who's "we," asshole? Just who the fuck do you think you speak for other than your own miserable failure of an individual?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 17, 2013)

This promotheus clown is a sad loser.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The fact is Little lied and you made a piss poor attempt at defending him. You changed the subject when you brought religion into the mix. Whites did not kidnap Africans to bring here as slaves. That is a lie. 

You cannot change the words he used or even suggest what he might have meant.

You say everything he said can be proven to be true but yet you have failed to prove any of it.

What did you say? You're not here to prove anything or some such liberal bullshit. Fact is you moronic little puke, you can't prove any of it because it's all BULLSHIT!


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 17, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The only fact you have said is actually an opinion.  Whites did in fact abduct and bring Blacks over to the US.  Some of them may have even been kidnapped.  Can you prove they werent?

I didnt change the words.  I clearly stated that "abductors" is the word he should have used if he specifically meant "taken against their will".  The fact that is the only thing you can point to is funny as hell to tell you the truth.  

Its not my job to prove anything to you Prom.  Why would I waste my time?  You are too stupid to understand much. Stop being lazy and look it up so you dont have to go off what you think which is obviously wrong.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 17, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The burden of proof lies with you.

You claim everything Malcolm Little said was true. Start proving it. Start with whites kidnapping Africans and then go from there.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The burden lies with you and any who say that he was a liar.  You prove it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's the most ridiculous thing you ever said.


Using that logic I can claim any asinine idea and claim it's true and challenge you to prove it's not.


Face it numbnuts, your idol is a liar and you cannot offer any evidence to back his lying ass up.

You're dismissed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What is ridiculous is you attempting to avoid proving he was a liar which was my orginal challenge.  Good thing you dismissed me.  I'd hate for you to be able to prove anything.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 17, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> By 2050 it will be a challenge to determine who is of what race in this country.
> 
> By then, you racist, separatist nut cases will probably all be quarantined in some compound in the  Midwest, and  practicing inbreeding to "preserve your purity".
> 
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/319046-eventually.html


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > By 2050 it will be a challenge to determine who is of what race in this country.
> ...



I actually had intended to reference your thread, but could not recall the title. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## tresbigdog (Oct 17, 2013)

Malcolm X was never involved or arrested for anything violent once he found Islam and was released from prison


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 18, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Although it is not incumbent on me to read and interpret for you, the statement where he said he saw "a spirit of unity and brotherhood in Mecca that he never believed could exist between non whites and whites in America", is a significant change for a black man who was raised in the Jim Crow era, and who saw his own Father murdered by the KKK, and then lived in an America whose majority generally viewed him and those of his racial designation as inferior and saw as well as experienced laws in effect during his era that supported that belief.


Furthermore, Malcolm X was killed in 1965. When you produce proof that he was directly responsible for anyone being murdered prior to his death, I will answer your question. But to assume that he is accountable for any kind of an "epidemic of crime" now after being deceased for almost 50 years is ludicrous at best. 

Those who committ crimes in the here and now are not being guided by the "vengeful spirit" of Malcolm X. Period.

Futhermore, what is up with your obsession over this "subhuman" designation that you are claiming white people are being referred to as? Who is making such ridiculous statements? Or is this an assumption based on your own obviously seething rage?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 18, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> This promotheus clown is a sad loser.



I think he is actually quite entertaining. The statements that he posts are obviously scripts and talking points that are written for him by some elder extremist who likely recruited him by filling his head with all this doomsday,
 "rise of the superior race",  "dirty war", nonsense.

Plus, the name "Prometheus" It is a dead giveaway being that it has a significance within a certain organization, and as a diversionary practice he will try to convince you that he is not part of  it and does not parrot their ideology. 
Which is not true.


I've read some of the exact same vernacular, metaphors and wordplay that he is using in a forum that has been defunct for years now. If you think there are some wackos here, you should have seen that site....not for the faint of heart.....lol!


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 18, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Abducting and taming these feral herds was the most humane thing Whites ever did for Blacks.   The ones we left in Africa are stuck with starvation, lootfests, and self-genocide.   Whites who want to humiliate and demoralize the rest of White people are behind all this guilt-mongering.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

tresbigdog said:


> Malcolm X was never involved or arrested for anything violent once he found Islam and was released from prison



Did he incite violence and use hate speech?
Like the KKK does?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I know its hard to override your programming but you really need to start thinking for yourself.  The parts of Africa that fit that description are the ones that were colonized by Europeans that have a vested interest in fostering unrest and bloodshed.  There are some extremely wealthy Africans outside of the US.

Aliko Dangote - Forbes


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Never mind that, you dumbfuck, retarded, low intellect, knuckle dragging, backward, illiterate, friendless, numb nuts tell me more about the Zimmerman TRAIL?
Where does it lead?

I fucking destroyed you on that!!!
You wrote a post calling me illiterate!
Containing spelling and grammatical errors a third grader would be ashamed of!!!
You can call me illiterate, low intelligence, mentally ill, stupid, retarded and insane all you wish.
Just remember though, if I am all those and caught your fuck ups, WHAT DOES THAT MAKE YOU?? 

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!

How you feeling?
Stupid?
You look it!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



  You must really butt hurt to stalk me on another thread! I transposed the a and the i.  You caught in "trial".  A small victory for you.  You are still stupid and quite insane.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You forgot your grammatical error.
Whilst arrogantly attacking another's standard of English you make 2 third grade fuck ups.
You illiterate fuck.
You feel stupid?
You look it!!!

To a liberal stupid = not agreeing. Being of a different opinion.
                 Insane = proving them wrong!!

Milkweed, you are stupid.
Even your username shows it.
Or did you choose milkweed?

Spelling mistake I'm thinking.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepius??


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 18, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> > Malcolm X was never involved or arrested for anything violent once he found Islam and was released from prison
> ...



He promoted and believed in self defense, not unprovoked violence.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > tresbigdog said:
> ...



Oh, like the kill them in the womb , drown them in their mothers blood speech?
Self defense.
Declaring ALL white men to be murderers is not at all an incitement either.
They are only whites though!!

He is almost as responsible for the current epidemic of anti white violence in the USA as Obama , Sharpton et al.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepius??



No Paul.  Just like its spelled.  The plant.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepius??
> ...



Nah, given your retardation, I'm going with the Greek god of Medcine.
But you spelled it incorrectly and ended up a milkweed.
You are a plant though!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Do you recall prior to using Malcolm as an avatar I had a picture of the plant with red and yellow flowers?  Probably not because it seems Malcolm has made you lose your mind.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 18, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > tresbigdog said:
> ...



He promoted racial hatred and violent confrontation! You are a clue fuck!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



What is a clue fuck?  Thats a new one.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




_That's_ a new one.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Stop grammar Nazi.  This is a message board not a term paper.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





You fail either way. And, didn't you just make light of another poster for writing "clue" instead of "clueless"? Are you a "grammar Nazi," or just a hypocritical POS?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No I just asked him what it was. Don't assume or you look like an ass.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Stop trying to walk back; you could fall and hurt yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I could but that wouldnt change the fact that you assumed and now look like an ass.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Spinelessly avoiding responsibility for your own hypocrisy is just what I've come to expect from a dishonest low-life like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Dont be mad you guessed incorrectly Unk.  i honestly thought it was a new insult.  Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The milkweed?
No, don't recall that.

You must be lying.
Lower intelligence people tend also to be dishonest.
Particularly when their lower intelligence is found out!!


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Twice in one day!!
Sucks to be you, loser !!
Did we talk about Karma ?


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Can you provide evidence that you thought?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




There was no guessing involved, and you are now lying again. You are so pathological that you'd  rather try to make yourself look the fool than admit your dishonesty and hypocrisy.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You guessed Unk.  You were wrong. Show me where I corrected him instead of asking him.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





As I said, you would rather show your ass and dance around like a clown than even try to be honest for a change. You are hopeless.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Thats funny.  You got busted assuming and you call me dishonest?  Just admit it.  You assumed and now look like an ass.  Like I said please quote were I corrected the poster.  If you can't then you are lying Unk.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 18, 2013)

Is it true that X wanted the races segregated?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Is it true that X wanted the races segregated?



Yes.  Prior to visiting Mecca he was of the belief that whites as a race were not capable of working in concert with Blacks to achieve true freedom.  He realized that he had to take each person based on their actions instead.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that X wanted the races segregated?
> ...



I guess he never heard of the civil war, lol. So what changed his mind? All the white folks in Mecca?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Yes.  He felt that he met white men that did not harbor the superiority complex the one in the US did.  Why do you think the civil war would provide an example for him?


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whites helping blacks end slavery.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



It was discovered that even the whites that fought for the slaves being legally free still were racist as a group.  This was backed up by the Jim Crow era.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They help end slavery and you call them racists?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Dance clown, dance. Do you need some music to accompany your performance? 



You truly are a fucking moron.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There's gratitude for ya!!!
Do you ever think about the shit you spew, MR Sharpton?


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He was in the civil war?
Jeez, I guess that's why he sounded demented!!
He must have been well over 100 when he croaked!!
Senile dementia is an awfull thing.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that X wanted the races segregated?
> ...



Did he apologise to the white folks whose relatives had been murdered as a result of his instigation?
Of course not!!!
That would be stupid, almost like saying whites were human!!
Wow!!!
Some whites think they are!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Yes.  They still thought whites were superior.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You told me that before.  Get some new material.  Stop assuming so you dont look stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Who told you he was around during the civil war?


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So therefore my kids should be murdered................

That's it right?
200 years ago there was this shit.
So let's kill people today who had nothing to do with it.

It's called obamathink.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You.
You insisted in fact.
Something about multigenerational race crimes, me committing scores of them every day.
Yet you can't link to one ?

Mixed in with that was your insistence that X fought in the civil war.
That you wished only for all whites to die.
That you would kill the children yourself because they don't fight back, but you didn't want their parents to catch you in the act, some subhumans, you claimed racistly believe they are human.

Your words, not mine.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How can they be ?
Killing white babies in strollers is so easy!!
Superior my ass!!
That's what you said right?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Please quote or link to where I told you  Malcolm was around during the civil war or anything else in your post.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Absolutely.
Just as soon as you link to one of those scores of multigenerational racist hate crimes I commit every day.

It's been 2 weeks now.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And you need some new dance moves, idiot.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 19, 2013)

So what did X do anyways? Anything good?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



The whining crybaby will tell you that it was THOSE HORRIBLE WHITE PEOPLE that caused him to be dumbed down, just as Blacks dismiss their proven inferiority on IQ tests by claiming the tests are "racially biased."


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The Civil War or "War for States Rights" was fought first and foremost to preserve the Union and move America towards industrialization. The slaves being freed was just a residual effect of that goal. 

Even after slavery ended, those who had been slaves were not really free.

 To your point, Jim Crow laws that were put into effect in many states were just as restrictive as the institution of slavery. So anyone who tries to romanticize the Civil War as a "great humanitarian" endeavor, should read further beyond the myth.

The Great Emancipator himself stated "I can think of no greater calamity than the assimilation of the Negro into society as an equal to white men"


Finally, here is an interesting interactive link that allows one to choose the option of what it is like today versus the Jim Crow era.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/jimcrow/tools_voting.html


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 19, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> So what did X do anyways? Anything good?



Incited racial hatred and violence.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 19, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Oh, I get it.
After the civil war, freed slaves had it just as hard as the poorer white folk.
They suffered from too much freedom?

Calvin( former employee of mine) would read your drivel, then inform you that he was still waiting for his 4 Acres and the mule he was promised......


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...




The Union which was imperiled fundamentally by the existence of slavery.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I could not care less about "Calvin". I am not him. So save the talking points. 

The truth is that no, you do not "get it". It was "40 acres", not "4"...LMAO!

On a more serious note, surely you jest to even imagine that after the Civil War, poor whites and "freed slaves"  were in equally difficult situations in America. 

Before you climb higher atop your soapbox, and fall further than you already have, I will ask you one question, to save you from being embarrassed by my "drivel"


What factual history do you base your opinion on that would make you think that freed black slaves and poor whites were anywhere close in societies hierarchy in America during that era?

Lastly, I will also by state that this is not really relevant to right now. 

It is simply history being discussed. I have no amimosity towards you or anyone over slavery as so many like to assume here when a non white poster  even brings up the subject. So don't take it personally. 

Speaking for myself,  it's not worth the aggravation in a forum of strangers.

Next.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 19, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Absolutely correct. Two labor sources. One manual labor system, and one mechanized system that was over time lower maintenance and more productive. The two could not co exist, and allow the country to grow at the rate it did. It was not economically feasible for slavery to be prolonged.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Slavery could not persist indefinitely from an economic standpoint, true, but industrialization vs manual labor was not an operative factor. The southern states were more suited to large-scale agricultural production than the North for topographical reasons, and industrialization took off in the Northeast for reasons of historical circumstance. But the two systems of production were not inherently at odds. Quite the contrary. Westward expansion pushed the doomed institution of slavery to a breaking point more quickly, and shortsighted fools responded to this reality in the wrong way - a desperate, traitorous way.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Good points. I think we are kind of saying the same thing. On a short term basis the manual production system  was not at odds with the mechanized system, and they were able to coexist.

However, as production results spiked more quickly in the mechanized system, the manual system had but one alternative to be competitive, which was to increase production rates through rapid expansion which in turn probably caused the manual system to operate even less efficiently due to operational challenges caused by growth without proper planning. 

Of course, unforeseen failure often  breeds poor, and as you said,desperate decision making.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Of course it could. These days we need mexicans to pick fruit, mow lawns, take care of your kids... all jobs real slaves could do better, Im sure.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Low-wage labor jobs require workers not slaves, you idiot.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You were talking about from an economic standpoint, you noob.

Plus, low wage jobs are like slavery, did you even know?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...




No, they are not, you idiot. If you cannot grasp the difference between transporting and maintaining millions in bondage and hiring workers who are so eager to work that they are willing to risk their lives to come here, legally or not, then you are too stupid to speak of economics and too morally bankrupt to be bothered with.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Economically, you fucktard, it's a wash pretty much. Slaves were maybe even a little cheaper.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...





You're hopelessly ignorant, kid. Stay in school.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



At least I graduated.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Are you serious?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



No. Low wage jobs are not "like slavery". For the following reasons:

*Slaves were considered property. They were owned, and had no citizens rights.They could be beaten into submission or for not working hard enough. If they tried to escape captivity they could even be killed.

*Slaves did not have the option of quitting.

*Slaves could not "call in" sick.

*Slaves were not paid. Not even a "low wage".

Now do you get it?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



But did you learn anything? Most of what you are posting here contradicts  that possibility.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Are you high right now? Flipping burgers for such a low wage that you need food stamps to make it is a form of slavery. Like most people even have the option of quitting. Geez, get off the pipe.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



No, I'm not not "high". However, I am becoming increasingly convinced by the depth of your ignorance that you must have dropped out of school and are somewhere flipping burgers.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...





Maybe from elementary school, but there's more. Keep going.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Flipping burgers for such a low wage that you need food stamps to make it is a form of slavery.




That is not only wrong, it's offensive.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Flipping burgers for such a low wage that you need food stamps to make it is a form of slavery.
> ...



Ok jack, I'll bite, why is it offensive?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Nothing is like slavery unless you know a job where you work for free, no chance to get a better paying job, get beat, have your wife and daughters raped, family split up, maimed, and no chance for you to quit. If you do know one please link to it.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



So you come by your inverse intelligence naturally? How sad for you.

People at minimum wage often need food stamps to survive, while the plantation owners are rich. Now please do us all a favour and stfu.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Sorry, I can only enlighten one of you at a time. Maybe just try to follow along.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Because you diminish the very real suffering that actual slaves endured for centuries by fatuously equating it to having a paying job you entered into and can exit any time that just doesn't happen to pay as much as other jobs. Your ridiculous relativism is an affront to the legacy of real people who suffered *real* slavery, not figuratively but literally.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



English must not be your first language so I'll cut you some slack. I said "is a FORM of slavery", and never compared anything to your REAL slavery, like in the US, pre-civil war.

.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...




You have the gall to talk about English as a first language and then display this risible lack of reading comprehension? Go back and read it again, kid. While you're at it, go back and read your _own_ words, dope.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



I doubt you could enlighten anyone even with a movie premier spotlight..


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Game's over, you lost already.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...




If you want to run away, run. No need to make more of an ass of yourself in the process.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's called a searchlight, Einstein.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Not running, just doing my victory lap.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...




Enjoy your delusions, moron.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



You don't light someone up with a searchlight during a movie premiere.  Its a spotlight.  How can you be that dumb?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Except that Whites in sweatshops had it worse than the Blacks on plantations.   People think that because Whites rose out of that, it must not have been so bad to begin with.   And it proves once again that *anti-*racism is a tool of the Right Wing by ignoring the far worse wage slavery and blaming all the other Whites for slavery.   Read _The Jungle_, by Upton Sinclair, written 40 years after Black slavery was abolished and you'll understand what kind of false comparison is going on.   In general, the lowest classes have always been miserable.   Another thing that makes the White condition more unfair was that they produced more and lived worse than the Black slaves.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A proper premier has searchlights you fucking noob. I'll go back to ignoring you, you won't be so confused.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



You use search lights to attract attention to the event not to illuminate someone.  Again how can you be that stupid?  Stop before you hurt yourself.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 20, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



There is no "inverse intelligence" at work here, what is at work is a public display of your ignorance. You are comparing two things that are not even remotely related.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 21, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Well, at least you just proved the necessity for Affirmative Action.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 21, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



You are deflecting. It is a little too late for that. If anything was proven here, is that you cannot comprehend the very basic differences between two totally different things. Besides that, you also have proven the need for the involvement of adults in the education of children.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 21, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



So people working 12 hours a day in Bangladesh for $1.50 and living in one room with 8 other people and 1 lightbulb isn't a form of slavery? Fuck are you a noob.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



No thats called being poor. If you want to expand the definition of slavery that means you too are a slave unless you are independently wealthy.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...





You are remarkably stupid.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Actually, we own 2 businesses, but that's not the point. Point is, I have no more time for noobs.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



And that is an understatement.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



And you're stuck being a victim of something that didn't even happen to you. So we're even, I guess.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 21, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



And according to what you state,  you "own two businesses", but instead are here ranting about how "a burger flipper needs food stamps to survive", and how that type of low wage job is like "slavery".

It seems odd that you would accuse someone else of "being a victim", when everything that you have posted on this topic sounds like you are the one doing exactly that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Then be gone.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 21, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



A Libretardian paradise!   Call their pope, Paul II, right away!  I'm sure he'll be welcomed as Bungledish's new Captain of Industry.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...





What the hell are you talking about, idiot?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2013)

African blacks idolized the white man.


Now prove they didn't!



African blacks are inferior to American whites.


Prove they aren't!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> African blacks idolized the white man.
> 
> 
> Now prove they didn't!
> ...



You just proved it for us and made a substantial argument that whites may actually be inferior in the process if you are white.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know. Even you're not that dumb.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > African blacks idolized the white man.
> ...



According to you, anyone can make a claim no matter how ridiculous and it's true until it can be proven otherwise.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Making a claim is an opinion.  You should understand how those work.  If my aim was to prove something to you then I would provide evidence.  if I don't? It just means i don't care what you think.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I know one thing for sure, you are one stupid fuck.

Your idol made claims that you say is true but you can't prove them to be true. Now you say that they were mere opinions.

You're so full of shit that you stink up the whole room.

Little was a liar and Little got killed by his own people and my guess is it's because they got tired of lying bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are confused. Slap yourself a couple of times and uncross your eyes.  I was speaking about me.  Thats why I use the letter I in my explanation.  Just because you dont like what Malcolm said doesn't make what he said a claim. Unless you can speak to the dead then you cant make him prove anything.  Do your own research because I'm not inclined to waste my time proving anything to the likes of you.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...




No, please elaborate.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Making a claim is an opinion.  .





No, it's not. Shit, you're too stupid to even _try_ to engage in an honest discussion.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Making a claim is an opinion.  .
> ...



See you just made a claim.  Its your opinion not fact.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





You should go enroll in a remedial English course.







































And stop huffing glue.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You should go retake 1rst grade.  You sound like a whiny brat.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Stop bragging about your highest educational achievement.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Soon as you stop huffing glue and take your remedial course in English.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Are you trying to come out of the closet as Jake 'Rain Man' Fakey's sock? Is that you, Fakey?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So someone else toys with you as well and your belief is that there could only be one person that thinks you are stupid?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Little is liar and you're too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You are starting to sound exactly like another idiot who frequents this site. Curious...


----------



## Swagger (Oct 21, 2013)

The simple fact of the matter that a lot of white people don't like admitting is that Malcolm X struck fear into their hearts because he openly rejected al the cultural tomfoolery that hamstrings so many black movements. The Nation of Islam is a force to be reckoned with because they essentially act white. They aggressively target bad apples in their community (like drug dealers), embrace intellectualism and demand a clean-cut image from their followers and representitives. And they most certainly don't chimp out over the slightest or imagine provocation.

Malcolm X was a strong and honest leader who didn't sugarcoat anything. And he made it a personal mission of his to showcase how powerful and deceitful the media is.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Swagger said:


> The Nation of Islam is a force to be reckoned with .





No they're not. They are irrelevant stooges play-acting for themselves and falsely usurping the name of a major religion.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


thats funny. You already sound like just one of a multitude of idiots.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Not too original, JakeFakey.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



If you've heard that before then you should start taking it seriously.  That many people cant be wrong.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 21, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> 
> His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should read about him because you are making assumptions based on a part of his life. Another point in fact is that he is celebrated by mostly black democrats which is ironic seeing as Malcom x himself said a black person voting democrat  was a chump.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You and your sock are unlikely to disagree.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Someone close to you should let you know that paranoia is the first sign of mental illness.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"Mental illness"

Finally a topic you might know the first thing about, owing to your long, personal experience suffering from it.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 21, 2013)

Malcolm X was a racist, a fool and a fake musbomb.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Sorry Unk.  You thinking I'm someone else when socks are prohibited is irrational.  You are bordering on madness and I just thought you were stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

Whereas anyone reading your nonsense knows you are stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Whereas anyone reading your nonsense knows you are stupid.



I think they only realize you are foaming mad or maybe hallucinating.  Do I really overwhelm you that much that you think I'm 2 people?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2013)

That's it, keep showing your ass, clown.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> That's it, keep showing your ass, clown.



Youre the one seeing double.  Stop drinking so heavily on a weekday.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 25, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Paranoia is not a first sign of anything other than paranoia.
You retard!


----------



## Huey (Oct 25, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Malcolm X was a racist, a fool and a fake musbomb.


 Yeah but he had white people scared shitless.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 26, 2013)

Huey said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Malcolm X was a racist, a fool and a fake musbomb.
> ...



I bet you think scaring white people is an honorable thing. Nah, we were simply annoyed by him, like we would be with any petulant child. He got what he deserved in the end though.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 26, 2013)

This is what happens when you live a life of hating race, and aligning yourself with racist organizations.


That's justice right there.


*

IMAGE removed

IF you are going to post morbid images of dead bodies, post a link and a warning "graphic images".
*


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 26, 2013)

His legacy of hate lives on!!
Look at the epidemic of anti white violence today!!


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 26, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> 
> His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.
> 
> ...



Malcolm X was a great man. Him and Rockwell were known to each other and respected each other.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> ...



Socialist around the world agree with you.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 28, 2013)

MLK was a bible thumping blow hard, who enjoyed talking so much that he got lucky on a couple of sentences to have said something really catchy. I think that if National Socialist talked non-stop for a decade, that even HE might get lucky and say something of worth.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


OK...I am sure millions of others agree as well. He was a great man he wanted the races to separate.



MonaGonna said:


> MLK was a bible thumping blow hard, who enjoyed talking so much that he got lucky on a couple of sentences to have said something really catchy. I think that if National Socialist talked non-stop for a decade, that even HE might get lucky and say something of worth.



This thread is about Malcolm X not Marchin Lootin Koon. I say all kinds of worthy shit.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



There was nothing great about Malcolm Little.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Malcolm Little was a slave name so i agree.  Malcolm X on the other hand was a very great man. Any man that can force the government to pick the side of peace is great.  Sorry it bothers you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



Trace his lineage to slavery.

Who owned his ancestors and where?

Do you think "Malcolm" or even "X" is an African name?

The only people he forced were those that were forced to kill his stupid ass.

Sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



With a name change to Malcolm X, it sounds like he was more interested in being a rock star, than a man of peace.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


We all have our opinions. Fortunately 99% of people's opinions I care less for. So.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



You're a liar.

The fact that you respond to opinions expressed in this forum shows that you care.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What is important about those questions that deserves and answer from me?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The X was to signify the fact he didn't know his true last name as it was taken away when his ancestors were brought to the US.  Had nothing to do with being a rock star because many Black muslims did the same thing with their names as well.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No it shows I want to express my own opinion and debate others.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then he should have called himself something other than Malcolm also, don't you think? Something like Kunta Kinte.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You claimed Malcolm Little was a slave name. So prove it or admit you're a liar.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



It shows you to be a liar. 

You can't debate without caring (To be concerned or interested) for opposing opinions. 

de·bate  (d-bt)
v. de·bat·ed, de·bat·ing, de·bates 

v.intr.
1.  To consider something; deliberate.

2.  To engage in argument by discussing opposing points.

3.  To engage in a formal discussion or argument. See Synonyms at discuss.

4.  Obsolete To fight or quarrel.

v.tr.
1.  To deliberate on; consider.

2.  To dispute or argue about.

3.  To discuss or argue (a question, for example) formally.

4.  Obsolete To fight or argue for or over.

n.
1.  A discussion involving opposing points; an argument.

2.  Deliberation; consideration: passed the motion with little debate.

3.  A formal contest of argumentation in which two opposing teams defend and attack a given proposition.

4.  Obsolete Conflict; strife.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You go research it.  i dont waste my time trying to prove things to insignificant people unless it serves a larger purpose.  Come with a question that is relevant to the topic.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The onus is on you to prove your claim dumbass!

Your inability to support your claims just shows how utterly incompetent you people are.

You idolize a complete failure and it shows.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Your attempts to change my mind show just how desperate you are.   Sorry that what you may think of Malcolm X has no significance at all.  I have the ability to support the facts but why waste that information on you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



No not at all.  His parents gave him the name of Malcolm. How would that signify that African Americans had their past stolen from them?  BTW he did change his entire name to El-Hajj Malik El-Shabazz but kept Malcolm X as his public persona as that is how everyone knew him.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You haven't been able to support a single claim you've been challenged on.

But that's what liars and posers do.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



More unsupported nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Read a book then you would be able to challenge me.  So far I'm playing chess and you are playing jacks.  At least get to a board game.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No point in challenging you, you will make up any lame excuse for not supporting your idiotic claims.

You are a nothing more than a troll to be laughed at and mocked. I doubt anyone takes anything you say seriously.

You've demonstrated on several occasions you possess the intellectual capacity of a gnat.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yet you want me to prove Malcolm X changed his name?  Dude a 5 year old can find that out for himself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's not what I challenged you to prove you lying POS and it's obvious you can't even do what you claim a 5 year old can do.

Hey buckwheat, the burden of proof is on the one that makes the claim. Now I understand how hard that concept is for you to grasp but that's the way it works in debates.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What is a POS by the way?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Google it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I just did and laughed.  I must have really gotten you emotional.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Don't flatter yourself. You're not important enough to get me emotional. 

To be quite honest, I pity retards such as yourself. I wonder how you mange to make it through the day.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Pretty easily.  i like messing with the heads of clowns like you.  It's quite amusing. 

Do you frequently run around using curse words if you are not emotional?  If you do you better get your IQ checked.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 28, 2013)

Malcolm X is an American hero.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 28, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Malcolm X is an American hero.



He's not even a hero sandwich.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you like making statements you can't back up then whine like a little girl when you're called out.

Profanity does not necessarily show a lack of knowledge or intelligence but dumbasses like you aren't smart enough to know that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Malcolm X is an American hero.



He was a punk.

The Top 100 Influential Figures in American History

Malcolm Little wasn't even a footnote.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It does show an inability to control ones emotional state.  That is a direct result of a lack of knowledge.  You get emotional and lose it.  Face it.  I have you chasing your tail.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Malcolm X is an American hero.
> ...



To racist ex convicts like you yes, I'm sure thats true.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 28, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Malcolm X is an American hero.
> ...



Yes he is.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 28, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I'm glad he's dead.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 28, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Thats not nice.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is this the best you can do to cover up the fact that you are incapable of supporting your claims?

You can't backup anything you say so you deflect with some lame assed opinion about the use of profanity.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



An ad hominem? Is that all you got?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> What is a POS by the way?





It's you. It's also Lonelystar_Illogical.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





If the hominem fits...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I see the resident troll is still here with her usual asinine comments.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You go research it.  i [sic] dont [sic] waste my time trying to prove things to insignificant people unless it serves a larger purpose.





There you go again. This is one of the many reasons why you are not an honest or serious interlocutor. It's too bad you don't have a shred of self-respect or integrity. When an idiot like Lonelystar_Illogical has to teach you how to participate in a discussion, you know you're far, far gone.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Yeah, you're still here alright.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...




I bet you are.  All racists are glad.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



More of your 2nd grade comebacks.

You really are a little bitch.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You go research it.  i [sic] dont [sic] waste my time trying to prove things to insignificant people unless it serves a larger purpose.
> ...



Yeah when people start challenging the fact that the names of descendant of slaves came from the slave owners i don't mind not being viewed as a serious interlocutor.  I'm not here to waste time on juvenile stuff.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




And you really are a stupid SOB.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> i [sic] don't mind not being viewed as a serious interlocutor.




That's why I lamented your lack of self-respect.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I kick your whiney bitch ass all around these boards.

You are incapable of debate.  All you have to offer are snide remarks and insults.

You are a pathetic little turd though I do rather enjoy watching you whine.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I kick your whiney bitch ass all around these boards...




Oh, now you are trying out Lonelystar_delusional? Just being stupid and illogical wasn't enough for you? Such ambition!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > i [sic] don't mind not being viewed as a serious interlocutor.
> ...



I have self respect.  I don't respect people that refuse to look up things on their own and waste time.  if its an important point I link to it.  Unlike you I could care less what a stranger on a message board thinks of me.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You haven't demonstrated any by the way you conduct yourself here.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You haven't demonstrated any self respect either.  All you do is correct term papers.  Are you a hall monitor, tutor or both?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





If I make a claim I back it up. YOU evade and avoid with "I don't care what you think!" like a little pussy. You are dishonest and of low character.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You dont make claims.  You try and correct others.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Unlike YOU, I don't make claims I can't support.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Thats because you only do one liners.  Kind of hard to make a claim without expressing a complete thought.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You're not paying attention, fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



To what? Your one liners?  No one pays much attention to those.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





There is a reason YOU don't merit elaboration. If you weren't so stupid you'd understand that. If you _could_ stop being an irresponsible, dishonest, racist fool you'd find a lot more in-depth discussion. But you obviously aren't interested in that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Why are you wasting time elaborating then?  I despise people that think someone has to conform to their wishes.  You want to talk then do so.  I dont need a lecture. When you learn that then maybe I will open up and engage you.  Keep playing the hall monitor and you will continue to get my bad side.  Your choice.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I despise people that [sic] think someone has to conform to their wishes.  .





NO, you evidently "despise" logic, reason, honesty, and accountability.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 29, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You come down on people for using insults than you resort to this? you really are one dumb cocksucker aren't you?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I reserve my insults for a select few.

If I'm so dumb why haven't you ever debated me?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 29, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Your arms are too short to box with God.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



That's what I thought. You're scared.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 29, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 29, 2013)

i think with malcom x you have to define what period of his life you are talking about.  personally i have a lot of admiration for him.  i think there was a lot of positive that he did.  he preached having pride and having pride in yourself.  living a lifestyle you could be proud of.   in that aspect, i think he was right.  how do you become succesful and advance if you are holding yourself back?  his ways may have been somewhat militant, but he was not out blowing stuff up to make a point.  he was very vocal about blacks being equal on all fronts and as capable as whites. and that was a message he had to push to make people believe in themselves.  He said follow me and live your lives as i do, as muslim teaches us. again, it all goes back to pride and living your life right.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 29, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> i think with malcom x you have to define what period of his life you are talking about.  personally i have a lot of admiration for him.  i think there was a lot of positive that he did.  he preached having pride and having pride in yourself.  living a lifestyle you could be proud of.   in that aspect, i think he was right.  how do you become succesful and advance if you are holding yourself back?  his ways may have been somewhat militant, but he was not out blowing stuff up to make a point.  he was very vocal about blacks being equal on all fronts and as capable as whites. and that was a message he had to push to make people believe in themselves.  He said follow me and live your lives as i do, as muslim teaches us. again, it all goes back to pride and living your life right.



I admire the four bullet holes he has in him. I didn't think that it would take that many.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > i think with malcom x you have to define what period of his life you are talking about.  personally i have a lot of admiration for him.  i think there was a lot of positive that he did.  he preached having pride and having pride in yourself.  living a lifestyle you could be proud of.   in that aspect, i think he was right.  how do you become succesful and advance if you are holding yourself back?  his ways may have been somewhat militant, but he was not out blowing stuff up to make a point.  he was very vocal about blacks being equal on all fronts and as capable as whites. and that was a message he had to push to make people believe in themselves.  He said follow me and live your lives as i do, as muslim teaches us. again, it all goes back to pride and living your life right.
> ...


 
i admire your rep power in the red.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 29, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


At least I wasn't murdered. Which is better?


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



Malcom at least gets respect.  I can't say the same for you


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



When you die you will be a nobody no matter how long you lived.  Millions of people will celebrate Malcolm long after your own descendants forget about you.  You have no legacy to speak of.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 29, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Plus he will be forgotten about in less than a second after he goes.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 29, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Shows how little you know about me. People already know more about what I've done than that racist Malcolm X. And if i told you what i do, you'd agree.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> People already know more about what I've done than that racist Malcolm X. And if i told you what i do, you'd agree.





Oh yeah, we all believe you thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



I seriously doubt anyone knows you at all.  Too bad your too chicken shit to prove it.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 29, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like I feel the need to prove ANYTHING to you asswipes.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...





How convenient.  

That's the same shameless dodge that Asclepias resorts to whenever he gets called out. You two seem to have a lot in common.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



You do feel the need or you would have never mentioned it.


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 29, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like I care what you say


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 29, 2013)

So what's the best thing Malcolm X ever did?


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> So what's the best thing Malcolm X ever did?


He did well exactly what he instigated against whites.
He wanted all whites murdered by blacks.

He got murdered by blacks.

I blame Bush!


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> So what's the best thing Malcolm X ever did?



Lived as a murderous racist fuckwit!
Died at the hands of murderous racist fuckwits!

He died demonstrating karmic quality to the rest of us.
He preached hate and murder.
Was murdered by people who hated him ........


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> So what's the best thing Malcolm X ever did?



Wake a lot of Black people and other people of color up worldwide to the reality of their situation.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the best thing Malcolm X ever did?
> ...



and black people and other people of color worldwide are still in denial of reality


----------



## MonaGonna (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> MonaGonna said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the best thing Malcolm X ever did?
> ...



Because they can't tell time?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

MonaGonna said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



???

Run out of snappy comebacks?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MonaGonna said:
> ...



There are white people still in denial.  Whats your point?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank God that son of a bitch is banned.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Thank God that son of a bitch is banned.



Yea, who wants to hear an opposing view and be challenged on issues.

Obviously you don't.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God that son of a bitch is banned.
> ...



You can challenge people all day long.  You dont have to be disrespectful.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You've been challenged on a number of issues. You balked at all of them.

You earn respect and the moment you refused a challenge, you lost your chance to earn mine.

BTW I'm not here looking for respect.  I'm here to debate topics that interest me and to show that you liberals are a bunch of liars and partisan hacks that can't back-up their claims.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God that son of a bitch is banned.
> ...



Opposing view? what did he contribute here that was so thougbt provoking to you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I never balk at a challenge presented respectfully. If you want a debate do it in a respectful manner. I think I'm going to cry now that I lost your respect.....well maybe not.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

The best thing Malcolm X did was show all of us progressives and fascists dont let you walk away. He turned over a new leaf from the Nation of Islam and they killed him for it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 30, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> The best thing Malcolm X did was show all of us progressives and fascists dont let you walk away. He turned over a new leaf from the Nation of Islam and they killed him for it.



what molcolm X did was open my eyes to the hatred blacks have toward whites


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing Malcolm X did was show all of us progressives and fascists dont let you walk away. He turned over a new leaf from the Nation of Islam and they killed him for it.
> ...



I supposed you thought Black people enjoyed being discriminated against and treated like animals?  How could you be so ignorant and so confused?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 30, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing Malcolm X did was show all of us progressives and fascists dont let you walk away. He turned over a new leaf from the Nation of Islam and they killed him for it.
> ...



Yes because white people just adored and loved black people back than.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Where is that happening?
I know you justify and desire the mass murder of whites.
You and moon glow called it what again?
Payback!!
You wish to kill my 5 month old and my 21 month old for their scores of multigenerational race crimes they commit daily?

To haters like you, a white person breathing is an affront.
Like X you wish them killed in the womb, drowned in their mothers blood.

Correct?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Where is what happening Paul?  Be specific and calm yourself down.  I have a daughter that is biracial and several family members that are white.  I love all of them.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 30, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



and this is 2013 and blacks love whites, correct?

 RE: black on white crime rate, you and asslips


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing Malcolm X did was show all of us progressives and fascists dont let you walk away. He turned over a new leaf from the Nation of Islam and they killed him for it.
> ...



You mean Humans might hate other humans???? Say it isnt so!


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



They must because they keep voting democrat the very people doing the oppressing.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Where is what you stated was happening.
Discrimination against blacks, blacks being treated like animals?

Bi racial?
No such thing according to your own claim that there is only one race!!
So you have white relatives?
Do they IDOLISE Malcolm x like you?

Do they want their white babies killed in the womb, drowned in their mothers blood?
39 black on white race crimes to every white on black race crime.

DeMarqis Elkins!

Your denial of this epidemic is support for the violence!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I disagree.  If they voted republican we would soon be fighting attempts to get Civil Rights removed.  Dems have their issues but nothing like the Reps.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Are you saying Blacks are not discriminated against then and now to this day?  Are you saying that hanging people for exercising their right to vote was a good thing?  Are you saying that police brutality is not an issue in black neighborhoods?

Mixed and bi-racial are the terms most people recognize even though there is 1 race.  Dont play stupid you know what I mean. I don't idolize any man. I know that 1 of my white relatives is very knowledgeable about Malcolm and would like to see him have a holiday.  Never discussed it with the others.  Where have I ever denied a black person committed a crime against a white one?  its not an epidemic.  Its media coverage and what you make of it.  They do it to drive people like you bat shit crazy.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 30, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Your off topic faggot.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Show me discrimination today ?
Hanging people for voting today?
People being treated like animals today?
Police brutality is a problem in all areas , Watertown mass being the most recent example of large scale police brutality.
There is an epidemic of anti white racism.
The media refuse to cover it.
All your claims are racist lies.
The only racists of note in the USA today are black.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



There are lots of cases but here is one just recently.
Fired Waitress Hair: Black Ex-Hooters Employee Farryn Johnson Files Discrimination Suit, Claims Baltimore Hooters Canned Her Because Of Blonde Highlights

My post was speaking about in the past.  Now days they try other tricks to keep people from voting.

Police brutality has always been an issue in minority neighborhoods since Civil Rights was passed.  Blacks are incarcerated more often for the same crimes whites do.  Blacks are convicted for more years for the same crimes that whites do.

There is no epidemic.  Stop watching the news.  Its making you crazy.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 30, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



That is complete utter horse shit, plus don't you live in England?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your ignorance is astoubnding.... Civil rights amendments are Republican inventions


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There is an epidemic, it is not shown on the news.
The Nambla/liberal mantra says only whites are racists.
All racist crimes against whites will not be considered racist.
Payback at best!
If there were 39 white on black race crimes for every black on white race crime you would be singing a different song.
You link to one waitress fired.
Should I link to some racism against whites?

I can find dozens very quickly.
I can show you media coverup too.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





High_Gravity said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Mostly in MA, sometimes in ME, occasionally in Scotland, rarely in England ( one week each year) as often as possible in Zambia/ Zimbabwe.
For six months of each year in the USA.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...


That's great blacks can be racists........ So what? What the fuck has that to do with the subject of why the left is enamored by a use to be racist pig like Malcolm X. Perhaps you should actually read some of what the man said. Anger was a byproduct of democrats abusing his people. To him that meant white people. But he did know who the white racists were were when he said any black person voting for a democrat was a political chump.   He is worshiped because his life is shown in only one view point that as the racist hater. When he started seeing a different way he was killed by the people he wanted to lead. Democrats hate those they feel are a traitor to their race. Sort of like how you are talking now.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Your ignorance of time and history is astounding. All the people that were against Civil Rights migrated to the Republican party from the Democratic party.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I keep forgetting you idiots believe the magical party switch even though Democrats kept all their racists like Gore, Byrd and Kennedy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Provide proof of your claim.

I'll be waiting your stupid "prove that they didn't" dodge.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



You are thoroughly confused Paul.  Black people can be racists.  I think you are talking about the hate crime law which I have heard that Holder said should not apply to people that were historically discriminated against.  Sort of kills the reason for the law.  It was done to provide and extra penalty for a white person committing a crime against a minority.  This was in part because of the lack of morality among white jurors that would find whites not guilty of murder towards Blacks.

You said there was no more discrimination.  I showed you just one example.  Please show me the media coverup. This should be fun.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You really should educate yourself before you go making shit up.



Hate Crime Act

As Amended, 28 U.S.C. § 534

§ [Sec. 1.] (a) This Act may be cited as the Hate Crime Statistics Act.

            (1) Under the authority of section 534 of title 28, United States Code, the Attorney General shall acquire data, for each calendar year, about crimes that manifest evidence of prejudice based on race, gender and gender identity, [emphasis added] religion, disability, sexual orientation, or ethnicity, including where appropriate the crimes of murder, non-negligent manslaughter; forcible rape; aggravated assault, simple assault, intimidation; arson; and destruction, damage or vandalism of property.

            (2) The Attorney General shall establish guidelines for the collection of such data including the necessary evidence and criteria that must be present for a finding of manifest prejudice and procedures for carrying out the purposes of this section.

            (3) Nothing in this section creates a cause of action or a right to bring an action, including an action based on discrimination due to sexual orientation.  As used in this section, the term sexual orientation means consensual homosexuality or heterosexuality.  This subsection does not limit any existing cause of action or right to bring an action, including any action under the Administrative Procedure Act or the All Writs Act

[5 U.S.C.S. §§ 551 et seq. or 28 U.S.C.S. § 1651].

            (4) Data acquired under this section shall be used only for research or statistical purposes and may not contain any information that may reveal the identity of an individual victim of a crime.

            (5) The Attorney General shall publish an annual summary of the data acquired under this section, including data about crimes committed by, and crimes directed against, juveniles [emphasis added].

      (c) There are authorized to be appropriated such sums as may be necessary to carry out the provisions of this section through fiscal year 2002.

            Sec. 2. (a) Congress finds that

            (1) the American family life is the foundation of American Society,

            (2) Federal policy should encourage the well-being, financial security, and health of the American family,

            (3) schools should not de-emphasize the critical value of American family life.

      (b) Nothing in this Act shall be construed, nor shall any funds appropriated to carry out the purpose of the Act be used, to promote or encourage homosexuality.


Now please show where it says "It was done to provide and extra penalty for a white person committing a crime against a minority".


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A quick google search revealed hundreds of links.

Here you go.
Flash mobs targeting non blacks for violence and robbery.
Nothing in the liberal media mind you!!
Everyone knows of Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman yet no one has heard of DeMarquis Elkins.
Should Black People Tolerate This? | CNS News Mobile


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



The Dixiecrats moved to the Reps like Thurmond and Helm but others flat out quit.  Some did stay with the Dems but later regretted going against the legislation and renounced racism. ryd for example.  Like I said earlier what use to be the Dixiecrats is now the Reps.  Reps want to turn back the clock socially.  Not a good look.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL ONE person became a republican LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Those are my words dumbass. I doubt they would write that in the law but that is what it amounts to.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And you lied.

That wasn't why the statute was written.


Now prove it was.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I believe it was 3 at least.  My point is that the ideology was brought to the Reps and they have displayed that consistently.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Do you understand what "my words" mean?  Thats my interpretation of what Holder was saying.  How is that a lie?  Please prove it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Three out of how many?

Congratulations!!!  You have just shown yourself to be a total liar.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



How is it a media cover up if you were able to find out about it?  People heard about Demarquis Elkins but it went away because he was promptly arrested and charged.  No news story there.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Dont get stuck on the numbers.  I made a general statement using *all*. I know thats all you have.  Please check the point of my saying that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes "your words" proved you to be a liar because "your words" were not the truth.

The proof is in this thread. You stated the law was made to "provide and extra penalty for a white person committing a crime against a minority".

I showed you the statute.

No where in the statute does it say anything remotely resembling your claim.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Name them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey stupid,  you said that the Dixiecrats became Republicans when you should have said three Dixiecrats became Republican while 80 percent went to the Democrat party.

Your dishonesty is becoming more apparent with each post.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



LOL isn't it funny how their moral superiority is based on a lie?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



You can look it up.  I already listed 2.  Not really important to my point.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Sue me. Again my point is that the ideology moved to the Rep party.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Another claim you cannot prove.

You do know that just because you say something doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Everything I say is true.  You do know that right?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I believe you think so.

But you'd be the only one.

The rest of us are smart enough to see you for who you really are which is a coward (dodging direct questions), a liar ( making statements that are not true) and a person with no integrity (who thinks they're above backing up their claims).


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Glad we understand each other.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Glad you accepted the fact that you are a coward and a liar with zero integrity.

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Then you might want to erase it.  I concede nothing.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It was not given the amount of press time as other crimes where the white perp was arrested, I know it's been half a century since the last racially motivated murder of a black by a white, but we still hear about it regularly.
How about the racist flash mobs( robs ) targeting whites?
Covered up , hidden in local media.

39 racist crimes of violence by blacks against whites for every one against blacks by whites.
It's a cover up.
The 12 year old kidnapped and tortured to death with a blow torch, just for being white?
What was his name, without googling it, you don't know do you?
You never heard of Elkins either, until I mentioned him.
Had the races been reversed it would be international news.
Whites simply do not have the vicious anger and hate that blacks have.
Hence these kind of race crimes are not committed by whites.
Whites are not whipped into a frenzy of violent hatred by the liberal press, by Obama, by Sharpton, by Jackson and by people like you .
Race baiters, haters and poverty pimps.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You've conceded so many times it's hard to keep track. But this one was noted.

So you're SOL.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You're right.  I did concede you were a ignorant dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



You don't tell the stations how long to run a story.  It was no longer news.  What was the name of the Black guy that got dragged to death in Texas? Without googling it, you don't know do you?  I heard of Elkins but it was no longer on my radar after he was charged and put in prison.

Wow! Whites have just as much hate as any other group.  More if you give history even a brief glance.  I would say there are definitely whites whipped into frenzy by the media and the POTUS.  You are one of them.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



39 to 1.
That's fact.
From a community that is a quarter the size?

39 to 1!

Thirty nine violent race crimes against whites by blacks to every one by whites.

History is past, but shows no such thing.
Fool.

Today in the USA 39 to 1!
Explain that?

You and yours are the racists.
Accept it, then you can fix it, HATER.
You will not murder my kids, fool, no matter how much you desire their deaths!!

39 to 1!!!!
Not a fucking word from you, the press or the hater in chief rabble rousing from the White House!!

39 to 1!!


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

39 to 1.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And you celebrate 39 to 1!!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




All those things are true about you, whether you concede them or not. Your posting history here bears it out.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Malcolm X changed after he went to Mecca and discovered 'true' Islam.
> 
> When he came back from his trip he denounced the racist Nation of Islam cult.
> 
> ...



I am aware of some alleged softening of his positions. But, do you have a video of this alleged apology?


----------



## tresbigdog (Feb 12, 2015)

Pauli007001 said:


> Did he incite violence and use hate speech?
> Like the KKK does?


 
yes, and the KKK commit(ed) no crimes as long as they used their right to assembly and free speech rights, like X did.  All of his speeches went through the proper channels in accordance with the law, the same way the KKK does when they hold town hall rallies, etc


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 12, 2015)

*Why is Malcom X Celebrated in this Country? *

Because most blacks are stupid.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Malcolm X changed after he went to Mecca and discovered 'true' Islam.
> 
> When he came back from his trip he denounced the racist Nation of Islam cult.
> 
> ...



^ thread closer


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.


His people killed him.

Truth!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> El Hajj Malik Shabazz (Malcom X) was without a doubt one of the most intelligent and articulate warriors to walk this earth. The only reason white racists have a problem with him is because he bucked your perception of what a Black man was supposed to be and exposed your silly arguments for white superiority as the biggest fraud ever committed in the history of mankind.  For those that were not racist he was portrayed as evil incarnate so you would fear him.  He was only about violence in defense of his people.  No one should be afraid of hearing the truth.



He called blacks political chumps and traitors to their race for supporting Democrats


----------



## Huey (Feb 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Seriously he was a violent racist that preached harming whites (women and children) alike and a seperation of the races by force. He applauded the assassination of JFK. He applauded the murder of white police officers. His antisemitic teachings would make Hitler proud and in the end he was vicious evil hate filled monster.
> 
> His teaching of blame, hatred and LAZINESS (after all he was a self-proclaimed communist) has done more to harm the African American community then many any other black 'leader' than maybe Sharpton or Jackson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey (Feb 12, 2015)

well tell me why white people applaud hitler he and his people killed more whites,then anyone have .


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 12, 2015)

Huey said:


> well tell me why white people applaud hitler he and his people killed more whites,then anyone have .


 
Believe it or not, there are stupid white people in this world. White liberals are a perfect example.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 12, 2015)

Huey said:


> well tell me why white people applaud hitler he and his people killed more whites,then anyone have .


You would have to ask them i am not one who likes conversing with exteme left wing morons


----------



## Desperado (Feb 12, 2015)

This could be one of the reasons:
*Researchers say Western IQs dropped 14 points over last century*
Researchers say Western IQs dropped 14 points over last century The Sideshow - Yahoo News


----------

